# La recopilación enciclopédica de los hilos "PACO DE MIERDA". La PACOPEDIA.



## damnit (13 Dic 2019)

El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando





Buenas tardes, foreros parroquianos y que aproveche, os saludo mientras doy un sorbo a mi chupito de orujo Paco de Mierda:

*¿Qué es Paco de Mierda?*


Esterházy Grof Páletics dijo:


> Cesard abrió un hilo hace 1 año hablando de la mierda que eran los bares Paco de mierda (bar típicamente español de los 70 donde se bebe torrefacto, carajillos, se ofrecen tapas y se juega a las tragaperras)
> 
> Al forero ADRI le hizo gracia la expresión y la viralizo masivamente. Al final se ha convertido en un sinónimo de algo recio, con carácter español, viril, espartano, austero, "cutre" si se quiere. Talleres Paco, gasolineras Paco, coches Paco etc




Dado el carácter enciclopédico que está adquiriendo en este foro la clasificación "Paco de Mierda", procedo a recopilar aquí todos los hilos temáticos que se han abierto al respecto. Por favor, sugieran cualesquiera otros que me haya podido dejar en el tintero y creemos un auténtico compendio enciclopédico del Paquismo Ilustrado Burbujista.

Que no se pierdan tan valiosas aportaciones en el óceano del tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia paco de mierda.

Allá vamos, separado por categorías:

*Arte y Entretenimiento Paco de Mierda:*
Actores Paco de Mierda
Humoristas Paco de mierda
¿Eran las tertulias de GARCI tertulias PACO DE MIERDA?
Es RAMON GARCIA el presentador PACO de MIERDA por excelencia?
Series Paco de mierda: "Aida", "Allí abajo", "La que se avecina", "Aquí no hay quien viva", "Camera Café", "Gym Tonic"...
NSFW - Presentadores Paco de mierda.
Dibujos animados PACO DE MIERDA, pon los tuyos
Grupos españoles de hard rock - heavy paco de mierda
Cantantes Paco de mierda
Películas PACO de MIERDA, pon las tuyas
Arte PACO DE MIERDA MANDA
Intelectuales Paco de mierda
Películas PACO de MIERDA
Futbolistas PACO DE MIERDA, pon los tuyos
Pósters de películas PACO DE MIERDA
MuSICA BAR PACO DE MIERDA
Cuadros PACO DE MIERDA para decorar el PISO CUENTAME
ASMR PACO De MIERDA
Bailes PACO DE MIERDA de los 2000
Porno PACO de mierda
Es la India un pais Paco de mierda?
HOMENAJE a PEDRO REYES, nuestro humorista PACO de MIERDA Legendario.
El hilo de los libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna
NSFW - Porno PACO DE MIERDA
El Crack (1981) es la cumbre del paquismo
Es el Mundial de España 82 el mas Paco de todos?


*Deporte y Fitness Paco de Mierda:*
¿Ver el TOUR de FRANCIA es lo.mas.paco.de mierda.que puede.hacerse.en verano?
FITNESS PACO DE MIERDA.
Mis cosas - Gimnasios PACO DE MIERDA al aire libre para POLLAVIEJAS
Camisetas de fútbol Paco de mierda
Maillots de equipos ciclistas Paco de mierda
Camisetas de Baloncesto Paco de Mierda
Escudos de Fútbol Paco de mierda


*Economía y Finanzas Paco de Mierda:*
BRÓQUERS PACO DE MIERDA


*Gastronomía y Bares Paco de Mierda:*
Comidas PACO de MIERDA
Bares Paco de Mierda MANDAN.
El mejor Bar Paco de Mierda?
El mejor Bar Paco de Mierda de España.
Alimentos paco de mierda de los supermercados y tiendas del barrio
De qué gastronomía hay más restaurantes PACO DE MIERDA?
En defensa de los bares Paco de mierda.
Supermercados PACO DE MIERDA, pon los tuyos.
Desayunos PACO DE MIERDA
El Bar Paco ha muerto, viva el BAR DE POLIGONO
Los bares Paco de mierda. Negocio pensado en los dueños o en los clientes¿?
EL GUARRO: bar PACO definitivo en PALENCIA
En los 80 lo más PACO eran los "Frankfurt"


*Ciencia y Tecnología Paco de Mierda:*
Software PACO DE MIERDA
Humor - Asteroides Paco de mierda.


*Laboral y Estudios Paco de Mierda:*
HABLEMOS de las Tesis Doctorales PACO DE MIERDA y de los NININVESTIGADORES
Cursillos PACO DE MIERDA
Mis cosas - Abogados Paco de mierda de pueblo
Felicitaciones Paco de mierda de la empresa


*Ladrillo Paco de Mierda:*
Sabrosos PISOS paco de MIERDA
El VERANO en un bloque PACO DE MIERDA
Urbanizaciones paco de mierda
Propietarios Paco de mierda.
Oficinas PACO de MIERDA
Pisos PACO DE MIERDA, derroición total
Barrios PACO de mierda alrededor del MUNDO
BARRIOS PACO DE MIERDA VENIDOS a MÁS
Ventanas PACO DE MIERDA
¿Hay algo más deprimente que el típico barrio residencial español noventero?
Estaciones metro, tren, autobuses,aeropuertos PACO de mierda
Reformas PACO para tu reforma INTEGRAL


*Sanidad Paco de Mierda:*
Consultas médicas PACO de MIERDA
Sanatorios PACO DE MIERDA MANDA
MÉDICOS PACO de MIERDA


*Sociedad y Política Paco de Mierda:*
Republicanos PACO DE MIERDA
CLASE ALTA PACO DE MIERDA.
Políticos de mierda y sus frases PACO DE MIERDA
Sueldos PACO De MIERDA. Pon los tuyos
Anarcocapitalistas paco de mierda
Millonarios Paco de Mierda aka el Pocero
FOREROS PACO de MIERDA
Propaganda electoral paco de mierda


*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
El hilo de lo rancio
Navidades PACO DE MIERDA, contad vuestras experiencias
Muertes Paco de mierda
¿Cual es la situación mas PACO DE MIERDA que habéis vivido?
Talleres PACO DE MIERDA
Familias Paco de mierda.
Viajes - Conductores PACO DE MIERDA
Tragaperras PACO DE MIERDA
Audios de wassap PACO DE MIERDA
GaSOLINERAS PACO DE MIERDA
¿Cual CREÉIS que es el COCHE PACO DE MIERDA por excelencia?
Viajes PACO
TALBOT es la marca mas Paco de la Historia
Juegos - Parques infantiles Paco de Mierda®
Centros comerciales paco de mierda
PEDRO VERA , Gran maese dibujante y retratante moderno de la autentica esencia PACO DE MIERDA
Palabras PACO de mierda que aún digáis en vuestra familia o vuestra región
Perros Paco
Desaparecidos Paco de mierda
VIAJES PACO DE MIERDA
COLECCIONES PACO
Hablemos de TALBOT
Poned cosas típicas del PAQUISMO CATALÁN
Bolsas del supermercado Paco de mierda
Grandes exitos paco de gasolinera
Geografía Paco: ¿cuáles son las zonas más paisajísticamente Paco de España?.
Ayer pasé el dia en Benidorm. Ciudad Paco total.
Libros Paco
Paquismo en la feria
Trofeos Paco de mierda
Relato sobre la vida en un poligono industrial paco, marca Ejpaña
Cosas que no deben faltar en un PISO PACO
Cuarteles y comisarías Paco de mierda
Define lo P A C O con una foto.




Epílogo, para los no iniciados:

*¿De dónde procede la expresión PACO / PACO DE MIERDA?*


Sede social, cortesía de @gatosaurio:







Hilo musical con empaque, cortesía de @eltonelero:


----------



## allan smithee (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Dic 2019)

Entro rugiendo duro en incorporaciones con Seat 124 Sport motor FU1800, faros Cibié, llantas Targa, tapicería de leopardo y banda solar de DISCOTEQUE PEPE´S en probable jilo mítico.







Espero comentarios sobre esta máquina hecha para chulear duro en poligonos ochenteros @-Anoñimo-


----------



## Action directe (13 Dic 2019)

El año pasado hice un hilo sobre bares de polígono, no se si lo puedes incluir:

El Bar Paco ha muerto, viva el BAR DE POLIGONO


----------



## Satori (13 Dic 2019)

Una recopilación harto necesaria, tenga mis diez señor licenciado.


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2019)

Action directe dijo:


> El año pasado hice un hilo sobre bares de polígono, no se si lo puedes incluir:
> 
> El Bar Paco ha muerto, viva el BAR DE POLIGONO



Jran Jilo. Añadido queda querido conforero.


----------



## BARLEY EL MARICON (13 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Jran Jilo. Añadido queda querido conforero.



Que atractiva puede llegar a ser una taza con patas y ojos Dios mío


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2019)

Los bares Paco de mierda. Negocio pensado en los dueños o en los clientes¿?

Este creo que debería estar


----------



## Maybe (13 Dic 2019)

Excelente trabajo, es como una biblia... una recopilación esencial de textos sagrados para guiar nuestras vidas pacodemierda. 

Podemos descartar el resto de información superflua de la red.


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los bares Paco de mierda. Negocio pensado en los dueños o en los clientes¿?
> 
> Este creo que debería estar



añadido hilo paco de mierda


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> añadido hilo paco de mierda



Como que "añadido"¿? Es el hilo original, tienes que ponerlo encima de la mesa en una vitrina, no como si fuera un hilo mas.

Este es un hilo Paco de Mierda, que ni respeta las jerarquías!!


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Como que "añadido"¿? Es el hilo original, tienes que ponerlo encima de la mesa en una vitrina, no como si fuera un hilo mas.
> 
> Este es un hilo Paco de Mierda, que ni respeta las jerarquías!!



queda puesto en la vitrina de metacrilato junto a los platos y la salsera de La Cartuja paco de mierda


----------



## Polirisitas (13 Dic 2019)

Preño sitio en jailo metahistórico


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Dic 2019)

Pillo paco, digo sitio.


----------



## MrYeyo (13 Dic 2019)

Hilo místico y totalmente necesario. Mis dies


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (13 Dic 2019)

_Good job, buddy._


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## Triptolemo (13 Dic 2019)

Up!


----------



## Polirisitas (14 Dic 2019)

balla no me lo experaba






talwc


----------



## impedancia (14 Dic 2019)

Te has dejado el mejor hilo Paco de mierda.

EL GUARRO: bar PACO definitivo en PALENCIA


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2019)

Maravilloso. Pasa a la enciclopedia junto a la muñeca de la folklórica y el torero


----------



## SNB Superstar (14 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Buenos días queridos conforeros.
> 
> Dado el carácter enciclopédico que está adquiriendo en este foro la clasificación "Paco de Mierda", procedo a recopilar aquí todos los hilos temáticos que se han abierto al respecto. Por favor, sugieran cualesquiera otros que me haya podido dejar en el tintero y creemos un auténtico compendio enciclopédico del Paquismo Ilustrado Burbujista.
> 
> ...



Jüen jailo, jaminjo. Mis dieshez. Que jailo mas Paco de Mierda.

*PACOMIERDISMO O MUERTE*

*PACOMIERDISMO ÜBER ALLES*


----------



## Euron G. (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## gatosaurio (14 Dic 2019)

Ayer me encontré esto al ladito mismo de mi casa. Podríamos hacer asambleas ahí para formalizar los términos


----------



## LADRIC (14 Dic 2019)

uno de los mas exitosos


EL GUARRO: bar PACO definitivo en PALENCIA


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2019)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Ayer me encontré esto al ladito mismo de mi casa. Podríamos hacer asambleas ahí para formalizar los términos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 200317



lo añado al post principal con su permiso. Grandioso


----------



## TedKord (14 Dic 2019)

¿Está elPaquismo en vías de extinción? No creo que tenga sitio en la actual sociedad postmoderna ,feminista, gretatumberiana y moronegra que se nos echa encima.


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿Está elPaquismo en vías de extinción? No creo que tenga sitio en la actual sociedad postmoderna ,feminista, gretatumberiana y moronegra que se nos echa encima.



Por ello es nuestra obligación preservarlo, como si de un lince ibérico paco de mierda se tratara


----------



## TedKord (14 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Por ello es nuestra obligación preservarlo, como si de un lince ibérico paco de mierda se tratara



Joder, buena idea has tenido. Hacer un hilo con fauna pacodemierda. Ejemplo canarios, jilgueros, peces guppy y el nido de golondrinas pdm que hacenen un rincón de la ventana de un piso pdm cualquiera para devoción de la familia consagrada con tal honor.


----------



## TedKord (14 Dic 2019)

Por favor necesito con urgencia saber cuál es elhilo lleno de fotos con mobiliario y decoración Paco.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200457



Ponte un pin que te lo has ganao


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

La navidad se acerca foreros, qué mejor que hablar de nuestras Navidades Paco de Mierda

Navidades PACO DE MIERDA, contad vuestras experiencias


----------



## Polirisitas (15 Dic 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿Está elPaquismo en vías de extinción? No creo que tenga sitio en la actual sociedad postmoderna ,feminista, gretatumberiana y moronegra que se nos echa encima.



yo es que me cago en tos tus mvertos pisoteaos


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2019)

¿Quién te ha puesto chincheta? puedes responder por privado si lo prefieres


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Dic 2019)

Falta el hilo de @Lleims Llois 

Mi biblioteca Paco de mierda


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quién te ha puesto chincheta? puedes responder por privado si lo prefieres



ni puta idea... ¿hay forma de saber eso?


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> ni puta idea... ¿hay forma de saber eso?



Si no lo has pedido tú y el que la ha puesto no responde, no hay forma de saberlo entonces


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si no lo has pedido tú y el que la ha puesto no responde, no hay forma de saberlo entonces



yo la pedí en en el título, así un poco de coña, pero me gusta que lo hayan puesto, el primer post me lo voy a currar más en este caso


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Actualizado el primer post por categorías por orden alfabético.


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Añadido a la categoría *Arte y Entretenimiento Paco de Mierda*


----------



## eltonelero (15 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 200617
> 
> ...



Enorme trabajo de himbestigación.
El paquismo es casi una religión, es la quintaesencia española.
Yo propondía el himno Paco a paquito el chocolatero.


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Enorme trabajo de himbestigación.
> El paquismo es casi una religión, es la quintaesencia española.
> Yo propondía el himno Paco a paquito el chocolatero.



Añadido al hilo musical paco de mierda de la sede social del Cosmopaquismo moderno.


----------



## LostSouls (15 Dic 2019)

Viajes PACO
Ahí dejo este que se mantuvo poco tiempo arriba pero cosechó nutrizanxs.
Mis dies por la PacoPedia, lectura obligada para cualquier forero Paco demierda que quiera subir grado burbujarra.


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

LostSouls dijo:


> Viajes PACO
> Ahí dejo este que se mantuvo poco tiempo arriba pero cosechó nutrizanxs.
> Mis dies por la PacoPedia, lectura obligada para cualquier forero Paco demierda que quiera subir grado burbujarra.



HÁGASE
CÚMPLASE
AÑÁDASE


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Dic 2019)

Si puede ser incluya este, Humor - Asteroides Paco de mierda. , un saludor.


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si puede ser incluya este, Humor - Asteroides Paco de mierda. , un saludor.



Interesante hilo paco de mierda. Agregado a la categoría de Ciencia y Tecnología Paco de Mierda.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (15 Dic 2019)

Llego tarde a este meme, antes los Pacos erar los miembros de la Policía Autonómica Catalana, y los Pavos los de la vasca. Ciberpolisemia entonces.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Maybe (15 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si puede ser incluya este, Humor - Asteroides Paco de mierda. , un saludor.



Éste me lo había perdido! El de Paquifrutos es sublime.

También hay uno llamado Carlossánchez, otro Vicent... y hasta una Charito. Cuánta _demijrancia_...



Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> antes los Pacos erar los miembros de la Policía Autonómica Catalana, y los Pavos los de la vasca.



Eso explicaría por qué había camisetas con el lema 'Pacos, dejad de violar' en el akelarre de Pamplona el otro día (el violador eres tú, etc). Lo vi por la tele y me quedé


----------



## machote hispano (15 Dic 2019)

Pillo sitio Paco de Mierda en el hilo Mítico Paco de Mierda.


----------



## Zomb (16 Dic 2019)

Ya están los tags paco de mierda de siempre; ¿haz algo ya no puto calvopez?


----------



## PiterWas (16 Dic 2019)

Hay que hacer una banda sonora al hilo

Osea, una himno de mierda pacogeneracional


----------



## damnit (16 Dic 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Hay que hacer una banda sonora al hilo
> 
> Osea, una himno de mierda pacogeneracional



está en el primer post!



no obstante, siéntase libre de añadir más según les parezca


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Dic 2019)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Up
> 
> Sapeli manda betillas



Te falta mi jilo de carpinteria pacodemier.


----------



## damnit (16 Dic 2019)

Añadido:


*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
TALBOT es la marca mas Paco de la Historia


----------



## D4sser (16 Dic 2019)

Buena iniciativa Paco de mierda @damnit . Te dejo invitado a unos torreznos en el Guarro (Palencia)


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Dic 2019)

Sigue faltando mi jilo sobre el sapeli


----------



## El Exterminador (16 Dic 2019)

Falta el hilo *DICTADURA PACO DE MIERDA*


----------



## vintvolt (16 Dic 2019)

Otro más para la cole
Juegos - Parques infantiles Paco de Mierda®


----------



## etsai (16 Dic 2019)

Aquí tienes una mina para nutrir tu hilo, de una época en la cual se denominaba 'rancio' a todo lo Paco.

El hilo de lo rancio

Fue un exitoso hilo de 2012 con casi 400 comentarios y que podría considerarse un avance de la revolución Paco que estaba por llegar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (16 Dic 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Aquí tienes una mina para nutrir tu hilo, de una época en la cual se denominaba 'rancio' a todo lo Paco.
> 
> El hilo de lo rancio
> 
> Fue un exitoso hilo de 2012 con casi 400 comentarios y que podría considerarse un avance de la revolución Paco que estaba por llegar.



Hay muchos hilos sobre cosas Paco anteriores a la revolución paquil, pero entonces no usábamos la palabra clave... Yo abrí éste sobre libros Paco que tuvo bastante éxito, pero muchas fotos ya se han perdido:

El hilo de los libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna

O éste sobre barrios noventeros y la puta ventana española:

¿Hay algo más deprimente que el típico barrio residencial español noventero?


----------



## Clarx (16 Dic 2019)

Quiero dejar un mensaje para los foreros del 2027 o más, para aquellos que lean este hilo atónitos sin poder creer que doscientos subnormales majaderos e inabarcablemente ridículos se pasaban la vida coleccionando cosas cutres para llamarlas "pacodemierda" superemocionados.

Quiero que sepáis que vosotros no sois seres con una nueva gran inteligencia. Quiero que sepáis que cualquier persona en 2019 con una inteligencia media se daba cuenta de que esto era una patochada y una idiotez como un castillo de grande. Y ya nosotros entonces, aquí, ahora en 2019, sabíamos que los doscientos mamarrachos lo hacían por estrogenitos, por la emocioncita marica de renombrar el mundo a su antojo mientras en realidad no aportaban nada porque eran completamente nulos e incapaces de aportar nada, porque se habían sentido ridículos, fracasados e impotentes toda su puta vida y ésta era la única salida artificial que le vieron, un sucedáneo cutre a innovar o hacer algo importante.

No, no estáis descubriendo nada nuevo en 2045. No ha habido una gran evolución de la especie. Esas ideas ya estaban aquí. Joderos.


----------



## Clarx (16 Dic 2019)

Se me olvidaba, mamones del futuro:

¿Veis esto?

VOX EN EL CENTRO DE LA LUPA: CORRUPCIÓN EN VOX, ANÁLISIS y CRÍTICA.


Las doscientas ratas mariconas y enfermas mentales del foro, llevan ya 2 años gritando avergonzadísimos a diario que VOX es extrema derecha porque Soros y La Sexta lo dicen, pero todos ellos saben que es extrema izquierda desde enero 2018.

¿Por qué? Por lo mismo de antes. Estrogenitos, ridiculez extrema, autoestimita al máximo como sea, amoralidad y majadería máxima. Se matarían antes que reconocer que son los grandes culpables y no los héroes como gritan ser y ya no se bajan de la burra: despiertan, se sienten avergonzadísimos y entran al foro desatados a montar un mundo contrario al real. Ya han votado feminazismo 4 ó 5 veces conscientemente.

Si ocurre algo muy jodido con VOX, que va a ocurrir, no va a ser porque nadie se lo esperaba. Era obvio desde casi 2017 y todos lo sabían.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (16 Dic 2019)

Muy _jrande _el _jilo hoyga_. El *PACODEMIERDISMO * ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## damnit (17 Dic 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> Quiero dejar un mensaje para los foreros del 2027 o más, para aquellos que lean este hilo atónitos sin poder creer que doscientos subnormales majaderos e inabarcablemente ridículos se pasaban la vida coleccionando cosas cutres para llamarlas "pacodemierda" superemocionados.
> 
> Quiero que sepáis que vosotros no sois seres con una nueva gran inteligencia. Quiero que sepáis que cualquier persona en 2019 con una inteligencia media se daba cuenta de que esto era una patochada y una idiotez como un castillo de grande. Y ya nosotros entonces, aquí, ahora en 2019, sabíamos que los doscientos mamarrachos lo hacían por estrogenitos, por la emocioncita marica de renombrar el mundo a su antojo mientras en realidad no aportaban nada porque eran completamente nulos e incapaces de aportar nada, porque se habían sentido ridículos, fracasados e impotentes toda su puta vida y ésta era la única salida artificial que le vieron, un sucedáneo cutre a innovar o hacer algo importante.
> 
> No, no estáis descubriendo nada nuevo en 2045. No ha habido una gran evolución de la especie. Esas ideas ya estaban aquí. Joderos.



relájate, ¿vale?


----------



## damnit (17 Dic 2019)

AÑÁDASE


----------



## damnit (17 Dic 2019)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Sigue faltando mi jilo sobre el sapeli





Suburbial dijo:


> Falta el hilo *DICTADURA PACO DE MIERDA*



pasadme links de esos, que así no lo tengo que buscar y voy a tiro hecho



vintvolt dijo:


> Otro más para la cole
> Juegos - Parques infantiles Paco de Mierda®



Añadido hilo paco de mierda



etsai dijo:


> Aquí tienes una mina para nutrir tu hilo, de una época en la cual se denominaba 'rancio' a todo lo Paco.
> 
> El hilo de lo rancio
> 
> Fue un exitoso hilo de 2012 con casi 400 comentarios y que podría considerarse un avance de la revolución Paco que estaba por llegar.



brutal ese hilo, como no contiene la palabra clave, me lo había comido. Queda añadido por decreto ley paco de mierda.



Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hay muchos hilos sobre cosas Paco anteriores a la revolución paquil, pero entonces no usábamos la palabra clave... Yo abrí éste sobre libros Paco que tuvo bastante éxito, pero muchas fotos ya se han perdido:
> 
> El hilo de los libros que nunca faltan en una casa viejuna
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que el otro, al no contener las palabras claves del movimiento habían pasado por debajo del radar. Añadidos quedan, gracias!


----------



## Adriano_ (17 Dic 2019)

El de los asteroides Paco creo que los supera a todos.


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

que interesante

entonces en la jerga de foroburbuja ser Paco es el equivalente a demigrante en forocarros


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> > Falta el hilo *DICTADURA PACO DE MIERDA*
> 
> 
> 
> pasadme links de esos, que así no lo tengo que buscar y voy a tiro hecho



pues pa qué está google: Dictadura Paco de Mierda


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

Menudo tesoro de hilo para conocer la historia y trayectoria de burbuja

burbuja.info _no es un puto foro de economía_ ¿cierto?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Dic 2019)

mecagoendiez dijo:


> Menudo tesoro de hilo para conocer la historia y trayectoria de burbuja
> 
> burbuja.info _no es un puto foro de economía_ ¿cierto?



¿acabas de desertar de las huestes forocochistas?


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

Esterházy Grof Páletics dijo:


> ¿acabas de desertar de las huestes forocochistas?



Nada de desertar, yo sigo por allí, solo que me aburro de siempre lo mismo




Forofgold dijo:


>



forofofo, te conozco de forotrolls, que me gusta meterme en todos los lodazales. Pero ya hace mucho que no entro, me cansé de jugar a ser troll

¿sabes algo de mercromina?


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

Forofgold dijo:


> No me importa ser repetitivo, otro mensaje para Mercromina, por si lees esto aun



paso de ir a leer nada a una mierda de foro como ese

edit: yo tengo que tener su telegram en algú sitio


----------



## mecagoendiez (19 Dic 2019)

Forofgold dijo:


> 25 Nov 2019
> 
> 
> Añadir marcador
> ...



bueno ya está, no adulteremos un hilo como este

comenta lo que quieras en mi perfil


----------



## Barspin (20 Dic 2019)

Chincheta pero YA.


----------



## damnit (21 Dic 2019)

Añadido:

Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:
Centros comerciales paco de mierda

Gracias al conforero @Esterházy Grof Páletics por traer tan noble y prócer hilo


----------



## PiterWas (21 Dic 2019)

Ayer abri yo uno de adornos


----------



## Barspin (21 Dic 2019)

Regalos de navidac pacodemierda


----------



## spam (21 Dic 2019)

Pillo simio en jilo mitiquérrimo, mis dies al OP.


----------



## El Pionero (22 Dic 2019)

Amor eterno al Paquismo. Rancio,cutre y Cañí MANDA.


----------



## Ciclope (22 Dic 2019)

Un brindis por este hilo, por supuesto con sidra el Gaitero en copa ancha que ya sabemos está mejor que el champán...


----------



## elmegaduque (23 Dic 2019)

CHINCHETA *YA*.


----------



## Barspin (24 Dic 2019)




----------



## Hogos Berde (25 Dic 2019)

¿Que cosas son imprescindibles en un verano Paco de mierda?


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Dic 2019)

Pillo sitio, y voy a abrir unos cuantos jilos que faltan. 
Pero este síes el metajilo Paco de mierda. 

Mis dies!!!


----------



## kakarot (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Malvender (25 Dic 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...



Te falta añadir el sorteo de lotería de Navidad Paco de mierda
"Er premio está mu repartio". Sorteo de la lotería. Hilo para seguir las celebraciones Paco de mierda de los premiados


----------



## ffxxmz (25 Dic 2019)

Sugiero añadir este jailo en el apartado de gastronomía


Equivalente de bar Paco en otros países


Por cierto, hay que hacer una distinción de conceptos, "Paco" a secas y "Paco de mierda" son dos conceptos que si bien están relacionados entre sí, no son intercambiables, el primero apunta a algo que si bien es viejo, cutre y anticuado, es eso justamente lo que le da carácter y empaque a algo, lo carga de identidad propia y en ciertos casos hasta roza lo proceresco. Es aquello casposo, vetusto pero confiable y "de toda la vida", seña de identidad de la España profunda. El segundo si ya refiere a todo lo que es derroición, cutrez, demigrancia y chapucerismo al cubo y a pelo, que da arcadas de solo verlo


----------



## Scire (26 Dic 2019)

Ahí va este hilo Paco que me curré hace un tiempo y echo de menos en la lista.
Perros Paco:
Perros Paco


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (29 Dic 2019)

La TV de Pablo Iglesias censura el escote de Beatriz Talegón


----------



## randomizer (29 Dic 2019)

El único y verdadero escritor Paco de mier:

FRANCISCO DE MIER | Casa del Libro


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (29 Dic 2019)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (30 Dic 2019)

La expresión "Paco" la usé yo hace mucho... 

Opinión: - La trampa del emprendimiento


----------



## Goldman (31 Dic 2019)

Es una pena que vuestra desmedida ignorancia haya estigmatizado un nombre tan nuestro, tan propio, tan querido, y tan de nuestra tierra. Todos tenemos algún ancestro, algún amigo, algún compañero con este nombre. 

Ya podíais haber utilizado algún nombre anglosajón, cabrones.


----------



## Hamijazo Lex (31 Dic 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Ya podíais haber utilizado algún nombre anglosajón, cabrones.



Propongo "Paco Jones"


----------



## klingsor (31 Dic 2019)

Nadie menciona los calzoncillos y bragas pacodemierda (siempre en minúsculas el Gran Título, no conviene avasallar)

K.


----------



## perrosno (31 Dic 2019)

Pues hoy cenas paco de mierda, con programas paco de mierda, familiares paco de mierda, todo paco de mierda. En estas fiestas paco de mierda.

Feliz año


----------



## fachacine (31 Dic 2019)

Falta mi hilo "
*¿Es la frase "Y así nos va" una frase Paco de mierda?"*


----------



## Progretón (31 Dic 2019)

Meta-hilo mítico y de nivel Dios.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Ene 2020)

Espero que todo esto se recopile y publique como una buena enciclopedia Paco


----------



## TedKord (4 Ene 2020)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

@damnit no pusiste éste:

Desaparecidos Paco de mierda


----------



## damnit (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> @damnit no pusiste éste:
> 
> Desaparecidos Paco de mierda



Añadido queda!


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (6 Ene 2020)

Será que paso de los 40, pero cada vez estoy dejando de ver los bares Paco como esa definición de cutre, viejo y demás , y los voy viendo como reductos de mi infancia, como un viaje al pasado muy sencillo de conseguir. 

Nada como investigar las rutas chatoviniles que hace mi padre con su cuadrilla de jubilados para ir ampliando la lista. 



Larga vida a esos bares joder!!!


----------



## visaman (7 Ene 2020)

''esto es lo que hay''


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Ene 2020)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> La expresión "Paco" la usé yo hace mucho...
> 
> Opinión: - La trampa del emprendimiento





> - Hoy es *imposible *montar "Grúas Paco", porque Paco fue *el primero en llegar* hace más de 40 años y no dejó, como es lógico, sitio para tí. Cuando Paco falte, su empresa será engullida por un gran grupo, dicho sea de paso.



Es cierto, pero no la usaste en el contexto que aplicamos ahora al Paquismo. Usaste ese nombre por ser muy común.

Pero creo que vale la pena hacer referencia a ese hilo en este, como parte de la etimología de la expresión "Paco de mierda"


----------



## Shingen (9 Ene 2020)

Sitio que se ve interesante


----------



## BigJoe (9 Ene 2020)

Conde de Montecristo + dijo:


> Será que paso de los 40, pero cada vez estoy dejando de ver los bares Paco como esa definición de cutre, viejo y demás , y los voy viendo como reductos de mi infancia, como un viaje al pasado muy sencillo de conseguir.
> 
> Nada como investigar las rutas chatoviniles que hace mi padre con su cuadrilla de jubilados para ir ampliando la lista.
> 
> ...




Noto en el foro una ambivalencia hacia el Paco y su Paquismo, hay cierto olor a naftalian y cutrez que nos hacen sonrojar, pero como dicen también, pasamos de ser Pacos a una generación de charos y numales con la jerarqueria de valores invertida por la izquierda.

Los bares Paco de mi pueblo son uan cápsula deel tiempo, un tesoro, y me retrotraen a cuando mi abuelo, que en paz descanse, me llevaba allí sienod un querubín.


----------



## ffxxmz (10 Ene 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Noto en el foro una ambivalencia hacia el Paco y su Paquismo, hay cierto olor a naftalian y cutrez que nos hacen sonrojar, pero como dicen también, pasamos de ser Pacos a una generación de charos y numales con la jerarqueria de valores invertida por la izquierda.
> 
> Los bares Paco de mi pueblo son uan cápsula deel tiempo, un tesoro, y me retrotraen a cuando mi abuelo, que en paz descanse, me llevaba allí sienod un querubín.




Güenas hamijo, me vía hautositar



ffxxmz dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que hacer una distinción de conceptos, "Paco" a secas y "Paco de mierda" son dos conceptos que si bien están relacionados entre sí, no son intercambiables, el primero apunta a algo que si bien es viejo, cutre y anticuado, es eso justamente lo que le da carácter y empaque a algo, lo carga de identidad propia y en ciertos casos hasta roza lo proceresco. Es aquello casposo, vetusto pero confiable y "de toda la vida", seña de identidad de la España profunda. El segundo si ya refiere a todo lo que es derroición, cutrez, demigrancia y chapucerismo al cubo y a pelo, que da arcadas de solo verlo



A ber leyido antes...


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (10 Ene 2020)




----------



## Maybe (10 Ene 2020)

Burbuja como siempre a la vanguardia, creando tendencia. Estas Navidades he estado en 3 sitios diferentes cuya decoración podríamos calificar como neopaquismo (mezcla de paquismodetodalavida con un toque hipster). Por una parte un local de copas y un restaurante decorados ambos con los muebles y complementos de la abuela; no con imitaciones, no... sino con los auténticos de los pisos 'Cuéntame': cómodas setenteras con espejo, vitrinas acristaladas, butacones de escay con mantelillos de gancho, percheros cutres... incluso varios pares de zapatos viejos por allí colgados. El restaurante conservaba el suelo de terrazo y todo, no digo más. La vajilla consistía en platos desparejados, algunos de cristal color caramelo, otros blancos con ondas en el borde y florecillas... todo en ese plan, sólo faltaban los vasos de Nocilla 

Aunque parezca increíble, quedaba chulo y era acogedor. Creo que el secreto reside en elegir ciertos elementos 'paco' que aportan carácter pero sin saturar... es decir, meterlos en un sitio amplio y luminoso en lugar de en un piso pequeño y oscuro todo abigarrado.

El tercer lugar era una tienda de cosas 'paco', tienen web: Simple
Muy recomendable si buscáis regalos para nostálgicos... yo me llevé un par de barritas de chocolate artesano y una taza de metal esmaltado. Todos los artículos están fabricados en España. Hay cosas que pensaba que no volvería a ver en mi vida, como este sacudidor para limpiar polvo. Tienen Floïd y jabones Heno de Pravia y Chimbo; también juegos de La Oca, muñecas recortables, soldaditos de plástico, caramelos violeta... y ¿os acordáis de aquellas carpetas azules de cartón con gomas? No las veo ahora mismo en la tienda online, pero doy fe de que las tienen. El personal es muy amable, de verdad que vale la pena hacerles una visita.

Aparte he visto en la tele que anuncian una colección de coches 'legendarios' (A.K.A. pacocoches):

_'Hay coches que forman parte de nuestra memoria colectiva y entre ellos destacan el 2CV o dos caballos, la furgoneta T1 de Volkgswagen, conocida popularmente como Billy, el Mini Cooper o la berlina Citroën DS o Tiburón, así como no podía faltar el Seat 600 D.'_

Así que ya veis... no estamos solos, de hecho creo que nos estamos volviendo _mainstream_


----------



## damnit (12 Ene 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (12 Ene 2020)




----------



## damnit (13 Ene 2020)

Añadida nueva joya Paco Demier

*Ladrillo Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Estaciones metro, tren, autobuses,aeropuertos PACO de mierda


----------



## uberales (13 Ene 2020)

Prefiero lo Paco a todo lo aséptico sin sustancia que hay ahora en todo.


----------



## Peritta (14 Ene 2020)

BAR-RESTAURANTE CASA PACO

(Lo que no mata engorda)

Especialidad en albóndigas al sobaco, callos malayos y croquetas peludas, aunque también las haya lampiñas pero no suelen ser tan sabrosas. Entre las exquisiteces que podemos ofrecerle están las desperdices a la cazadora, el solomillo a la morgue y el cordero legionario que servimos acompañado de un bol de ensalada de lechuga con huidizos trocitos de carne. (Si eres lento la sopa se enfría, la cerveza se calienta y la ensalada se escapa).

Si viene por aquí no deje de probar nuestro Fideguá-plas, las hamburguesas al segundo rebote, o la ternera jubilada, y por supuesto nuestra "peculiar lasaña de sabor indescifrable" (guía Michelin pag. 347).

Los jueves tenemos una estupenda paella con arroz, el resto de la semana, si lo desea, también servimos otra riquísima paella.

Los miércoles migas con pan y los viernes de cuaresma ayuno: cero, gana la casa, hala, vuelvan otro día.

Los lunes servimos cocido al hartazgo: todo el que quiera. Podrá repetir la sopa, los garbanzos y carne cuantas veces que desee, pero si pasa del segundo plato el café lo pagará la casa,.... y admitirá apuestas. El bicarbonato ya, corre por cuenta del cliente.

Los domingos, a la hora del vermú podrán degustar nuestras deliciosas tapitas variadas, el personal les atenderá gustosa y amigablemente siempre que no les pregunte por el origen de las mismas.
No queremos poblemas, estamos a punto de batir el record del barrio pues llevamos ya siete meses sin intoxicaciones graves, y recientemente no hemos tenido precintos policiales ni sanciones de Sanidad ni mucho menos denuncias del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente (al que Dios confunda).

Cumplimos con la normativa ISO9000 y tenga la seguridad de que los restos de sus comidas nunca van a pasar a la cadena alimenticia. No se tirarán al vertedero de residuos orgánicos ni tampoco se usarán como fertilizante: pasan directamente a las empresas de materiales de construcción.

Por las tardes tenemos partidas de dominó, tute, mus y emocionantes carreras de cucarachas a la hora de la merienda. Ven. Participa. Apuesta. Gana rondas. Trae a tu campeona, aquí no hacemos control antidoping.

Magníficas excursiones entomólogo-cinegéticas a los servicios. No te preocupes por las criaturitas que se mueven en la oscuridad, que la de la limpieza no viene porque está de vacaciones, no pienses mal; cuando logres encender la luz ya habrán desaparecido. Baja, firma en nuestro libro de visitas y participa en el concurso ¿A que puede oler aquí?.

No se permite la entrada a animales de compañía, que esos comen cualquier cosa del suelo y a ver si vamos a tener un disgusto. Se tolerará su presencia en la terraza pero la casa no se hace responsable de lo que se lleve tu mascota a la boca. (seguro que el no lo haría, no se lo des tú).

La casa dispone de varios libros de reclamaciones de diferentes organizaciones de consumidores y usuarios a disposición del cliente, en cuatro lujosos tomos encuadernados en piel y uno en rústica, que podrá encontrar encima de la cisterna por si el rollo se queda sin papel.

Pasen, coman, beban y disfruten, ya habrá tiempo después para arrepentirse, total, la parroquia está aquí al lado.


Menú del día:

(Primeros platos, elegir uno)

1.- Sopa indefinida.
2.- Puré de éso mismo.
3.- Setas al valor.
4.- Canelones rebozados (con el relleno por fuera)
5.- Verdura con amiguitos.
6.- Merluza de barreno (trozos).
7.- Alubias con, en general, carne.
8.- Coliflor con, aproximadamente, bechamel.


(Segundos platos, elegir uno)

1.- Vacalaoizquierdo. (es carne o pescado, según se lea).
2.- Pescado de río (del que no viene en la enciclopedia).
3.- Pojolondrones de campo (bueno, éso es lo que dice el furtivo).
4.- Tortilla de patatas.
5.- Tortilla de patatas con huevos.
6.- Gratinado lo-quihaiga’n’elhorno (te sorprenderá).
7.- Liebre al 4X4 (también trozos).
8.- Palomas de aparcamiento (descabezadas).

Platos combinados:

1.- Comida.
2.- Kit de supervivencia Cascos Azules Biafra 1.964. (No caducan).
3.- Suero fisiológico. (fresquísimo)


Postres:

1.- Helado a la plancha.
2.- Arroz con leches (con el cocinero, que los camareros solo lo sirven ¡eh!).
3.- Yugoslavia de frutas.
4.- Quhé'so con sucedáneo de miel.

_______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bye Felicia (17 Ene 2020)

He visto que la expresión ha traspasado fronteras burbujiles.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (17 Ene 2020)

Los viejos Paco de la Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Ene 2020)

Mis jailos paco.

ALGO PACO FUI SIENDO PASANDO Y LO SABEN.






Bicha (bug) en los thanks del floro. Javascript paco de mierda manda.

Marc Zuckerberg es un Calopez paco de mierda.

Centeno y Trevijano. Pensadores viejunos paco de mierda.

Los arcontes paco joden los servers de Calopez.

Descubro un Bar Paco al pedirme un carajillo de coñac.

Follo cacurachas en el Bar Paco y ....

He puesto un lazo amarillo en el Bar Paco.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 Ene 2020)

Sobre la proliferación del término PACO DE MIERDA en Forocoches

Aquí hilos de forocarros para desñoclarse, una muestra de la floreciente exportación de nuestra gramática foril

COSAS que puedes ENCONTRAR en un piso PACO DE MIERDA

Qué opinión os merece la gente que utiliza la expresión PACO DE MIERDA?

Que es eso de Paco de mierda?

Calentito de hoy:

Cosas de BARES PACO DE MIERDA


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2020)

Turiano dijo:


> He visto que la expresión ha traspasado fronteras burbujiles.



Por¿?


----------



## paco dm (22 Ene 2020)

¿Hay hilo sobre pastelerías Paco de mierda?

Pues todavía quedan muchas. Productos estrella la palmera glaseada y de chocolate, los pestiños, la napolitana de crema o chocolate, el croissant, el pepito de azúcar o chocolate, la berlinesa de azúcar, los merengues, los pasteles de abuela paco (siempre los mismos en toda España imprescindibles para llevar de visita a familiares de mierda), el roscón, el bizcocho reseco, las torrijas...

Da para mucho ese hilo abrid uno. @Paletti Pasha


----------



## visaman (23 Ene 2020)

poned mi hilo de calidad paco ISO 9001 cabrones


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ene 2020)

NSFW - Porno PACO DE MIERDA


----------



## El Pionero (31 Ene 2020)

Cromos de Fútbol PACO de mierda


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Feb 2020)

igopvta el término Pacodermia lo fuí himbentado yo en ese mismo jilo mensaje #54

Aunque es bien cierto que le venía al pelo a pelo.

taluec


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (6 Feb 2020)

Sería mas rápido hacer la lista de hilos que NO son paco-de-mierda


----------



## Visilleras (7 Feb 2020)

Faltan los Pueblos PACO

Con la cantidad inmensa que hay en España


----------



## eltonelero (8 Feb 2020)

Recordar que google para el mundial de furgol nos representó asi, nos tienen calados. España=bar de Paco.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (10 Feb 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...



Este hilo debe tener chincheta.


----------



## ∴ Gomer Oz Dabar ∵ (13 Feb 2020)

Aporto hilo, *HIJOSDEPAKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahora mismo Trending Topic:*

Bomba epistemológica en Meneame.net. Reto a la comunidad: ¿cómo discernir con CERTEZA entre ciencia y pseudociencia? Cita UN solo "paper"


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2020)

COLECCIONES PACO


----------



## damnit (15 Feb 2020)

PiterWas dijo:


> COLECCIONES PACO



muy digno, sí señor


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Feb 2020)

Falta el sección "amor y relaciones Paco"


----------



## boldregas (18 Feb 2020)

Estaba viendo el programa de cachitos de hierro y cromo y los guionistas definitivamente son foreros. Han sacado a los Village People con la canción In The Navy... en el texto han puesto que los trajes los compraron en la un tienda de disfraces Paco. Les ha faltado un paco mierda taluec


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2020)

boldregas dijo:


> Estaba viendo el programa de cachitos de hierro y cromo y los guionistas definitivamente son foreros. Han sacado a los Village People con la canción In The Navy... en el texto han puesto que los trajes los compraron en la un tienda de disfraces Paco. Les ha faltado un paco mierda taluec



Es que en Madrid. En la Calle Toledo. Se encuentra Caramelos Paco. Que también venden disfraces y caretas. Yo creo que viene de allí.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (24 Feb 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Es que en Madrid. En la Calle Toledo. Se encuentra Caramelos Paco. Que también venden disfraces y caretas. Yo creo que viene de allí.



Se hizo un hilo de ello.

Caramelos Paco: la historia de la tienda de dulces más famosa de España


----------



## Apretrujillos (24 Feb 2020)

No sé si algún shur lo habrá puesto ya por aquí, pero las fiestas populares y patronales son muy muy Paco de mierda.

Empezando con las fallas y siguiendo por Sanfermines


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Feb 2020)

Cuarentena Paco para lo de Tenerife

Todos cerrados en un hotel, pero comen juntos en el Buffet.

Aunqye falta confirmar todavia


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Mar 2020)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> No sé si algún shur lo habrá puesto ya por aquí, pero las fiestas populares y patronales son muy muy Paco de mierda.
> 
> Empezando con las fallas y siguiendo por Sanfermines




Las fiestas patronales son una maravilla paquérrima y necesitan tener hilo propio. Las fiestas de mi pueblo son mis eventos Paco favoritos, como las procesiones y demás parafernalia, es tan Paco ese microcosmos que me resulta jodidamente entrañable.


----------



## Forofgold (Azul) (5 Mar 2020)

Salva Nos Deus dijo:


> Sería mas rápido hacer la lista de hilos que NO son paco-de-mierda


----------



## eltonelero (6 Mar 2020)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> No sé si algún shur lo habrá puesto ya por aquí, pero las fiestas populares y patronales son muy muy Paco de mierda.
> 
> Empezando con las fallas y siguiendo por Sanfermines



Las Fallas pueden a llegar a ser muy castizas pero no son tan tan paco.
Para empezar tienen un complejo organigrama alrededor del mundo de las falleras y los casals falleros.
Hay mucho guiri, rollo alternatvo mas toda parafernalia de las fallas mas las mascletás que será mas o menos rocambolesca pero no cutre.

Son mas fiestas Paco los bous al carrer de los pueblos o si te vas a la CC.AA de al lado los toros embolados de Tarragona o la fiesta del Torico de Teruel (a mi entender la fiesta mas Paco de España)


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Mar 2020)

Las Fiestas Patronales de los Pueblos: evento social Paco


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Mar 2020)

En mi pueblo para las fiestas se hace una procesión 
Disco movil
Y 3 días de congreso de traductores literarios


No somos Paco


Somos Francisco. Un respeto gentuza


----------



## hortera (28 Mar 2020)

quiero incluir mi humilde aportarción al universo paquil con un hilo que abrí hace unas semanas, pasó sin pena ni gloria...

monumentos Paco


----------



## Polirisitas (2 Abr 2020)

@Cirujano de hierro 
La caída en desgracia de Fortuna: la agónica muerte del cigarro español


----------



## damnit (3 Abr 2020)

Añadido:

Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:

Hablemos de TALBOT

gracias @Yussuf al-Paletek


----------



## HiramDesruise (6 Abr 2020)

Añadido queda querido conforero.


----------



## Tars (7 Abr 2020)

La OST del Bar Paco de Mierda es brutal


----------



## brent (8 Abr 2020)




----------



## Kurten (9 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Abr 2020)

Creo que este hilo debería estar en la lista...

Cosas que encontrarías en un bar Paco (en imágenes)


----------



## MrYeyo (18 Abr 2020)

Este habría que añadirlo también a la ilustre enciclopedia del paquismo burbujil

Propaganda electoral paco de mierda


----------



## damnit (18 Abr 2020)

MrYeyo dijo:


> Este habría que añadirlo también a la ilustre enciclopedia del paquismo burbujil
> 
> Propaganda electoral paco de mierda



añadido! brutal!


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

En el año de las torres, un gran anfitrion vendrá del este como una plaga de langostas.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

Pepe the Clown Froggy ha cagado en este hilo


----------



## damnit (29 Abr 2020)

añadido. veo que ese hilo tiene muchas joyas del cosmopaquismo catalán

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
Poned cosas típicas del PAQUISMO CATALÁN


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (29 Abr 2020)

Calvo: 'Las mujeres tienen que ser creídas sí o sí'


----------



## damnit (13 May 2020)

Nuevo añadido a la colección:

*Arte y Entretenimiento Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
El Crack (1981) es la cumbre del paquismo

gracias @kampurrianer


----------



## damnit (15 May 2020)

Nueva incorporación a la Pacopedia:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Bolsas del supermercado Paco de mierda

gracias @El Pionero


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (18 May 2020)




----------



## Victor Chanov (29 May 2020)




----------



## damnit (29 May 2020)

Añadido:

*Arte y Entretenimiento Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Es el Mundial de España 82 el mas Paco de todos?

gracias @El Pionero


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 Jun 2020)

Dum Dum Pacheco, ¿alguien le recuerda?


----------



## damnit (4 Jun 2020)

Gran aporte:


*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Grandes exitos paco de gasolinera

mil gracias @Carrus Magníficus


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (4 Jun 2020)

Siempre es un placer aportar algo positivo al universo Paco 

... que lo disfruten.



damnit dijo:


> Gran aporte:
> 
> 
> *Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
> ...


----------



## eltonelero (6 Jun 2020)

Vengo a hacer spam.
Participen en el *Mundial PACO 2020.*
Paises de todo el mundo rivalizan por llegar a ganar el trofeo de subcampeón del mundo (el campeón siempre será España)

Deportes - MUNDIAL DE PAQUISMO 2020 ¿Cual es el pais más Paco del mundo? fight!


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Jun 2020)

¿No habría que poner en la portada, junto al Naranjito, el logo de TALBOT?


----------



## Recio (8 Jun 2020)

Exflojo de pantalón dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 323541



eso es en chile, donde a los polis les llaman pacos


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (8 Jun 2020)

Recio dijo:


> eso es en chile, donde a los polis les llaman pacos



Afirmativo.
Y si además le añades culiaos después de Paco, lo bordas


----------



## Rеnato (9 Jun 2020)

Llamáis "PACO DE MIERDA" (así, con mayúsculas y todo) a lo que siempre se ha llamado "cutre" y os creéis geniales.

Esto es como lo de @Visilleras y el cambio de nombre de la maruja clásica por el de "charo".

Merecéis comer piedras.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Jun 2020)

Rеnato dijo:


> Llamáis "PACO DE MIERDA" (así, con mayúsculas y todo) a lo que siempre se ha llamado "cutre" y os creéis geniales.
> 
> Esto es como lo de @Visilleras y el cambio de nombre de la maruja clásica por el de "charo".
> 
> Merecéis comer piedras.



Envidia pura.


----------



## Rеnato (9 Jun 2020)

Víctor. Barón de Paletti dijo:


> Envidia pura.



Hembidia = sentimiento PACO DE MIERDA.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2020)

No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero me parecen muy Paco los reportajes de "los 20 pueblos más bonitos de España" que cada cierto tiempo la prensa de internet te saca por aburrimiento


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Jun 2020)

sabia que pedro sanchez era alto perfectamente, pero aqui parece mas alto de lo que es, o que los demas son muy bajos tambien influye claro


----------



## damnit (17 Jun 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> sabia que pedro sanchez era alto perfectamente, pero aqui parece mas alto de lo que es, o que los demas son muy bajos tambien influye claro



hombre a ver, está rodeado de charos y el chepudo, que seguramente la chepa le haga encoger 20 cm... pues tú me dirás, el tuerto en el país de los ciegos.


----------



## Victor Chanov (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## calzonazos (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2020)

Esta hablado de cosas y artículos Paco ahora mismo Iker Jiménez. El colaborador lleva la Camiseta Talbot


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jun 2020)

Hay que añadir un apartado con "finanzas paco"

¿Es Simón Pérez el Lobo de Wall Street PACO DE MIERDA?


----------



## ExCurrante (24 Jun 2020)

Creo que faltan los lotes de Navidad PACO con el correspondiente Jamon Paco de mierda que regalan las empresas a los curritos, Porque, no se habrá perdido esta ancestral costumbre empresarial?

Javier Cámara en el bar paco, "un dia es un dia"


----------



## El Pionero (24 Jun 2020)

También estaría bien añadir este hilo

Así es Alfredo Rodríguez, el rey del bocata de calamares madrileño


----------



## damnit (24 Jun 2020)

Creamos nueva categoría

*Economía y Finanzas Paco de Mierda:*
BRÓQUERS PACO DE MIERDA

gracias @Adil Palëtovuj Pasha 

el otro hilo que pones no es puramente Paco de Mierda, y no pone ejemplos, es más bien dirigido a una persona, yo creo que no cumple la categoría


----------



## fue_fue (3 Jul 2020)

Curradisimo


----------



## El Pionero (4 Jul 2020)

Ayer Iker Jimenez hizo otro programa de cosas Paco


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Jul 2020)

Rеnato dijo:


> Llamáis "PACO DE MIERDA" (así, con mayúsculas y todo) a lo que siempre se ha llamado "cutre" y os creéis geniales.
> 
> Esto es como lo de @Visilleras y el cambio de nombre de la maruja clásica por el de "charo".
> 
> Merecéis comer piedras.



Permíteme que te ilustre sobre lo que contemplas.
1º llevas toda la razón.
2º crees estar en un foro y lo que hay a tu alrededor es un grupo de poder en gestación.

Y es que este foro no está administrado por un gordo calvo feo y retrasado mental.
Si no por un gordo calvo feo y maquiavélico genio del mal.

Y es que todo grupo de poder necesita tres pilares básicos al rededor de los cuales desarrollarse. Lenguaje propio (es de lo que te quejas) Leyendas y Rituales.

Véase, judíos, mafia, políticos, masones, etc...

En cuanto a este foro...
Leyendas. Hay foreros legendarios e hilos legendarios con historias legendarias.
Rituales. Paso a veteranos por ejemplo.

Lo próximo serán las misiones. Y es que el bombillo que nos ilumina, no pierde el tiempo.


----------



## eluixir (7 Jul 2020)

Faltan los equipos de futbol paco de mierda, apuesto por el betis, el logroñes y el atletico


----------



## damnit (9 Jul 2020)

Añadimos:

*Deporte y Fitness Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Camisetas de fútbol Paco de mierda

cortesía de @El Pionero, asiento A mayúscula de la Real Academia de Lo Paco


----------



## damnit (9 Jul 2020)

eluixir dijo:


> Faltan los equipos de futbol paco de mierda, apuesto por el betis, el logroñes y el atletico



abre hilo y dale caña, tú también puedes estar en la Pacopedia!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (20 Jul 2020)

Casetas Paco.


----------



## Lecaprio Dinardo (28 Jul 2020)

Si tienes huevos dile eso a Paco Bautista (hulk español)...


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Jul 2020)

En breve abriré jilo con temática paco de mierda que habrá de ser clasificado en esta insigne recopilación.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Jul 2020)

Mi contribución al conocimiento pacopédico:

Historia - COLEGIOS PACO DE MIERDA (pon el tuyo)


----------



## Galvani (30 Jul 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> sabia que pedro sanchez era alto perfectamente, pero aqui parece mas alto de lo que es, o que los demas son muy bajos tambien influye claro



Supuestamente mide 190 De ahí para abajo porque en eso no van a quitarle ni unos mm así que los demás son bajos.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Ago 2020)

En los 80 lo más PACO eran los "Frankfurt"


----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2020)

Maillots de equipos ciclistas Paco de mierda


----------



## damnit (3 Ago 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En los 80 lo más PACO eran los "Frankfurt"





El Pionero dijo:


> Maillots de equipos ciclistas Paco de mierda




Gracias a ambos. Los dos hilos merecen un hueco en la Pacopedia

*Deporte y Fitness Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Maillots de equipos ciclistas Paco de mierda


*Gastronomía y Bares Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
En los 80 lo más PACO eran los "Frankfurt"


----------



## El Pionero (5 Ago 2020)

@damnit 

Camisetas de Baloncesto Paco de Mierda


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ago 2020)

Divulgación geográfico-científica sobre los paisajes Paco de España:

Geografía Paco: ¿cuáles son las zonas más paisajísticamente Paco de España?.


----------



## damnit (10 Ago 2020)

Gracias @El Pionero y @Lux Mundi, agregados

el de geografía Paco no sé dónde encuadrarlo, quizá haya que abrir una categoría nueva llegado el momento...


*Deporte y Fitness Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Camisetas de Baloncesto Paco de Mierda


*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Geografía Paco: ¿cuáles son las zonas más paisajísticamente Paco de España?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ago 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Gracias @El Pionero y @Lux Mundi, agregados
> 
> el de geografía Paco no sé dónde encuadrarlo, quizá haya que abrir una categoría nueva llegado el momento...
> 
> ...





Hola, gracias por agregar. 

El de geografía Paco está bien en la categoría que has puesto.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Ago 2020)

¿Y los coloquios de TVE?
El paquismo en plató era constante










"Su Turno" Debates coloquio de TVE (1981 y 1982) "Sobre el pasotismo juvenil", "El Futuro"


----------



## damnit (24 Ago 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


>



virgenicta, FJL parece Jaimito Borromeo


----------



## Visilleras (24 Ago 2020)

damnit dijo:


> virgenicta, FJL parece Jaimito Borromeo



Absolutamente, pero en aquellos días se podía fumar en el plató, y eso es Paco total. 
Fíjate en el cenicero que tiene a la derecha de la imagen.
¡Federico fumaba tabaco de liar!


----------



## damnit (26 Ago 2020)

Nueva incorporación a la Pacopedia, por derecho propio:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Ayer pasé el dia en Benidorm. Ciudad Paco total.

gracias @fachacine


----------



## Recio (27 Ago 2020)

no creo que exista algo mas paco que el escudo del Fuenlabrada C.F


----------



## damnit (27 Ago 2020)

Recio dijo:


> no creo que exista algo mas paco que el escudo del Fuenlabrada C.F



Para ser el más absoluto, rotundo e incontestable paquismo debería poner en lugar de "fútbol", "balompié"


----------



## Trollaco del copón (28 Ago 2020)

Este hilo es Paco en sí mismo... Por tanto es un conjunto autocontenido...
Ojo pues


----------



## El Pionero (31 Ago 2020)

Recio dijo:


> no creo que exista algo mas paco que el escudo del Fuenlabrada C.F



El del extinto Poli Ejido discrepa


----------



## damnit (1 Sep 2020)

Nueva incorporación cortesía de @El Pionero 

*Deporte y Fitness Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Escudos de Fútbol Paco de mierda


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Sep 2020)

comentarios paco que sin duda abochornan a las dulces, finas y sanas deportistas extranjeras


----------



## chusto (14 Sep 2020)




----------



## Membroza (25 Sep 2020)

@damnit añade a la lista:

Cosas que serán Paco de mierda en el futuro

Por cierto, DEP en RIP:
Adiós a un icono Paco: Quiebra Duralex, la vajilla de todas las casas españolas


----------



## chusto (25 Sep 2020)

chusto dijo:


>



No darme ni un solo thanks por esta grandiosa foto, es muy paco, hiijos de puta.


----------



## damnit (26 Sep 2020)

Añadido:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Libros Paco

gracias @El Pionero


----------



## Don Luriio (29 Sep 2020)

De hilo de anuncios paco


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2020)

Ahora habría que añadir la Oposicion Paco de Mierda

-Ejquelosfajsistassonellos

-No noj ban ha enzerrar porke zino noj iriamoj al wano

Y tal 

Es al Anticomunismo Paco de Mierda


----------



## damnit (28 Oct 2020)

Seguimos añadiendo nuevas joyas a la Pacopedia

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Paquismo en la feria

gracias @Gangrel14/88


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Oct 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Seguimos añadiendo nuevas joyas a la Pacopedia
> 
> *Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
> [...]
> ...



A ustec.


----------



## Burbuja Today (16 Nov 2020)

Reformas PACO para tu reforma INTEGRAL


----------



## damnit (17 Nov 2020)

Burbuja Today dijo:


> Reformas PACO para tu reforma INTEGRAL



jojojojo, oro puro


----------



## damnit (17 Nov 2020)

Añadimos:

*Ladrillo Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Reformas PACO para tu reforma INTEGRAL

gracias @Burbuja Today


----------



## Multi de prestijio (2 Dic 2020)

Ya queda menos para que tengáis que explicar en un tribunal militar qué diferencia hay entre "PACO DE MIERDA" y "cutre".

Lo de "charo" y "maruja" para otro día, pringuis.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2020)

Hilo mitiquísimo!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (9 Ene 2021)

Marketing paco con un toque intelectual que lo actualiza.


----------



## chusto (28 Ene 2021)

Multi de prestijio dijo:


> Ya queda menos para que tengáis que explicar en un tribunal militar qué diferencia hay entre "PACO DE MIERDA" y "cutre".
> 
> Lo de "charo" y "maruja" para otro día, pringuis.



Es que no es lo mismo "cutre" que "paco de mierda". Paco de mierda connota cierto "anacronismo" que deja a las cosas fuera de su tiempo pero a la vez tambien produce que se vuelvan mas genuinas de una cultura, tradicion o estilo. Algo que surge de manera natural y que nos recuerda de donde venimos.

Las marujas son anteriores a las charos. Las charos son la marujas de antes pero incorporadas al mercado laboral en oficinas de todo tipo.


----------



## chortina19 (2 Feb 2021)

NSFW - Revistas porno paco de mierda años 80/90: CLIMAX. Un homenaje.


----------



## СУЗИ (7 Feb 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es complicado definir el paquismo con palabras, pero no estoy de acuerdo en el intento que haces para definirlo, pues cocinar emite olores en cualquier cocina del mundo y una botella de anís del mono podrá ser paco en el piso de la abuela, pero no en otro porque el piso de la abuela tiene más elementos que lo hacen anacrónico, o sea, es el conjunto y no un elemento del conjunto quien lo hace cutre.

Para mí el paquismo de mierda no es sinónimo de una supuesta alma española, sino un sentimiento de miseria que deben sentir muchas personas, acompañada de una sensación de que no importa los cambios porque todo quedará igual. La escena final de la película "Un franco, catorce pesetas" es la escena que rodaria una persona que se siente miserable. El paquismo es la visión cínica de la forma de ser española y está claro que comer roscones de vino con la abuela no forma parte de lo miserable.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...



Nada mas Paco que los Recreativos, también se podrían citar los Videojuegos Paco, como los de la llamada "Edad de Oro del Soft Español".

Noticia: - Ex-dueños de salones recreativos de los 80 y 90 cuentan lo "lucrativo" que era el negocio







Edad de oro del software español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Don Luriio (18 Feb 2021)

coches con empaco









Empaco: Distinción o enjundia en lo paco
Empaquizar: Sentir o demostrar afecto a lo paco


----------



## Scire (23 Feb 2021)

СУЗИ dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es complicado definir el paquismo con palabras, pero no estoy de acuerdo en el intento que haces para definirlo, pues cocinar emite olores en cualquier cocina del mundo y una botella de anís del mono podrá ser paco en el piso de la abuela, pero no en otro porque el piso de la abuela tiene más elementos que lo hacen anacrónico, o sea, es el conjunto y no un elemento del conjunto quien lo hace cutre.
> 
> Para mí el paquismo de mierda no es sinónimo de una supuesta alma española, sino un sentimiento de miseria que deben sentir muchas personas, acompañada de una sensación de que no importa los cambios porque todo quedará igual. La escena final de la película "Un franco, catorce pesetas" es la escena que rodaria una persona que se siente miserable. El paquismo es la visión cínica de la forma de ser española y está claro que comer roscones de vino con la abuela no forma parte de lo miserable.



Estoy de acuerdo en que es un conjunto, pero también los detalles. Es un problema de metafísica Paco de mierda, ¿qué viene antes, el todo o las partes? Había algo esencial que impregnaba todo aquello, tal vez la miseria económica paleta mezclada con cierto bienestar alcanzado en los 70 y 80. O en palabras más técnicas de corte marxiano: que es una estructura estética y cultural sostenida sobre una infraestructura económica.
En cualquier caso, los elementos PdM son indisociables de esos años. Aunque los encontremos hoy en una casa de 2021, o incluso en un país extranjero, ya no son lo mismo, como no es lo mismo cualquier obra de arte en un museo.

Hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Conforme al análisis expuesto, podemos decir que, en efecto, el paquismo sí que es el alma española de una época, si la entendemos como la esencia de la que emana toda su estética. De nuevo, el marxiano puede enseñarnos que esa esencia y la situación económica vienen a ser lo mismo.

Yo creo, de forma más sencilla, que el paquismo surgió al traer el campo a la ciudad, barrio o extrarradio. Se produjo una fusión de elementos heterogéneos:
1. La granja o el campo con la fábrica. El marido ya no iba a arar al campo, sino a la fábrica, adonde se llevó su bocadillo de chorizo, sus siestas, sus horarios. La fábrica entendida como la nueva comunidad del pueblo, que conjuga todos los acontecimientos sociales.

2. La decoración tradicional y los nuevos electrodomésticos: el visillo sobre la lavadora o la tele.

3. Cocina: puchero tradicional y nuevas marcas y comida chatarra. Podemos observarlo en el niño comiéndose un potaje cargado de calorías con una coca cola y, para merendar, el bollycao.

4. Las relaciones sociales y el concepto de familia: la familia unida sometida a fuerzas disgregadoras de la ciudad.

Podría seguir, y animo a todos a que lo hagáis.
Esta es mi visión sociocultural de los orígenes del paquismo.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Feb 2021)

Agitación y Propaganda Gubernamental Paco....


----------



## Visilleras (28 Feb 2021)

Añádase a la Pacopedia

Fenomenología urbana de LA SAGRA


----------



## chusto (1 Mar 2021)

Todo lo paco tiene una patina sepia. Los colores van degradandose a ese marron claro en los mas diversos tonos. Su olor es rancio y pestilentemente humano.

Cosas que fueron en su tiempo muy modernas, el paso del tiempo las coloca a todas en el saco de lo paco. Cuando vemos un jevi cincuenton con sus atuendos de joven, tenemos una representacion del paquismo hispanico, por ejemplo.


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Mar 2021)

galanes paco:


----------



## FrandeSales (10 Mar 2021)

Llevaba ya un mes viviendo en Salas, un lugar olvidado del occidente de Asturias. Había conseguido trabajo, primo segundo mediante, en una casa de alterne situada a las afueras de esta villa solitaria y antañona.

La lobreguez de Salas era doble; era física, porque Salas andaba arracimado en torno al río Nonaya, como encajado, como si los bloques de edificios modernos hubieran sido ahí puestos para contener las crecidas del extraño río serpenteante; y era lobreguez del alma, también, porque en Salas no existía la juventud, y los pocos que pudiera haber deseaban ya la mayoría de edad para largarse a la capital ovetense o a Gijón o Madrid o cualquier andurrial civilizado del mundo

En Salas hay muchos viejos flematosos, jubilados, de la mina, de lo agrario, de todo oficio bruto. Y también hay aún trabajadores de mediana edad y tristísima mirada que siguen cuidando vacas lecheras, enormes y deformes, en los predios verdes que rodean la villa.

Hombres con monos de la Caja Rural que maldicen su vida y sus mujeres repugnantes y conducen sus vacas hasta malolientes establos con cancillas de metal, granjas medio ocultas en los oscuros bosques de viejos castaños; castañeros nudosos y retorcidos que en otoño parecen perfilar contra el horizonte la silueta de auténticos monstruos.

Yo suspiraba, más que vivía, habitando aquella villa de Salas. Soñaba con ligarme alguna de las pocas adolescentes que allí había, y preñarla y llevarla a mi piso y vivir con ella. Pero eso no pasaría porque yo ya era pollavieja a mis 30 años.

Total, que mi única motivación diaria era limpiar el puticlub NENA´S.


El puticlub era propiedad de un narcotraficante local llamado JACINTÓN, un enorme tiparraco de casi dos metros, ancho como un tractor y con fama de mamporrero. Pasaba perico, y entraba apestando a estiércol de atender el ganado por el puticlub en el que trabajaban "sus gatas" como Pedro por su casa, porque aquella era su casa, su propiedad, ellas eran sus putas.
Jacintón tenía 47 años y era prejubilado de la mina, y además poseía fincas y ganado, todo a nombre de su mujer Hortensia. Entre uno y otro le llovía el dinero. Era respetado y temido, y adorado y venerado, por todas las tristes almas de Salas.

En cualquier mesa familiar de Salas, a la hora de comer, el nervioso y disfuncional padre de turno decía a su hijo de 20 años (seguramente en el paro) que estaba a ver "si Jacintón le conseguía algún oficio o labor". Muchos viejos desdentados de la zona le hubieran chupado la polla a gusto al prepotente Jacintón. Y más de un hijo extraviado tenía por ahí, que como cual cuco ponía lefa en casas ajenas para que los campesinos pobretones y betazos cuidaran la simiente alfa.
Por supuesto, Jacintón tenía parentela protectora en el Ayuntamiento. Era como un noble pollabrava.

Mi primo lo conocía, y por eso me había conseguido aquel trabajo. Ningún habitante de Salas quería aquel trabajo, "por el qué dirán". Aunque muchos hombres de la zona fueran visitantes asiduos de las putas que allí moraban.

Mi trabajo consistía en limpiar lefas costrosas de las habitaciones, sacar compresas y condones de los wáteres, desincrustar los frenazos de mierda, limpiar ventanas, cenizeros, fregar suelos, hacer las habitaciones....Me pasaba todas las mañanas allí trabajando.

En ocasiones Jacintón me llamaba a las tantas de la mañana para que fuera allí a limpiar alguna vomitona o charco de sangre, normalmente generado por la paliza de Jacintón a algún aldeano que se había sobrepasado con alguna puta. Otras por esfínteres de putas rotos.

En general yo veía poco a Jacintón, a la que más veía y con la que más tarto hablaba era con la "jefa", la madame de las prostitutas, Rosaliz, una venezolana cuarentona, gorda, de piernas celulíticas y enormes tetas y labios gruesos como gusanos gordos.

Aquella tía parecía una vampiresa, siempre vistiendo con una cortísima minifalda negra de cuero, dejando a la vista sus jamones morenos por entero, piernotas que ellas aceitaba para más sensualidad, y con los labios pintados en rojo, además de un escote abismal en un top gótico con cadenas por el que enseñaba unas tetas de vaca lechera, pechos que a pesar de ser muy morenos dejaban entrever unas venotas desagradables pero morbosas.






A Rosaliz pocos la montaban, pese a todo, pues las rumanas, negras, venezolanas y ecuatorianas que había en la sala lounge del NENA´S eran todas veinteañeras de cuerpos escultóricos. Los labriegos y jubilados malolientes tenían bien dónde escoger.

Como yo de aquella no tenía coche, había de subir por un atajo que hay de Salas al puticlub, el cual cruza un siniestro bosque por el que nadie pasa. Cuando iba a las urgencias de limpieza nocturnas era Jacintón quien me venía a buscar, borracho y empericado y maldiciendo.

La caminata a través del bosque hasta el NENA´S se volvía meditativa, silenciosa, con augurios de capilla. En otoño e invierno los árboles pelados, y las almas se acongojaban nada más adentrar unos pasos por aquella senda, y todos volvían a Salas, a consumirse bajo la atenta mirada de la torre medieval, lo único eterno de Salas junto con su miseria.

Las lechuzas ululaban por el bosque, los zorros furtivos escapaban a mi paso y la fragosidad del camino por entre aquel oscurísimo vallejo me daban un no sé qué de desesperación.
Eso al principio, luego era como que disfrutaba con aquella sordidez bucólica, con mi suerte extraña por aquel alfoz, y me regocijaba en lo que hacía, en mis tareas de limpieza de semen, sangre y vómitos mientras hablaba con Rosaliz, que encendía un cigarro tras otro, y cruzaban sus gordas piernas rugosas aceitadas y me pedía constantemente ayuda con problemas ofimáticos de su ordenador, donde llevaba las cuentas "del bar".

Un día no pude más y tuve que arrodillarme ante aquella viciosa faraona, y empecé a lamerle las gordas piernas y ella reía. Me metí sus pies en la boca, ella escupía y yo extendía con mi lengua su saliva por aquellos jamonazos, y finalmente fuimos a una habitación y le comí el coño a la reina puta vampiresa hasta el 1,2 3, SPLASH!
Y después la monté, y allí quedamos intercambiando cariño.

Desde aquel día semejantes pecados fueron costumbre, y yo ya salía más tarde de limpiar, y en vez de a la hora a comer, llegaba a Salas sobre las cinco de la tarde, harto de comer coño de puta vieja, que ya el olor de su vagina en carpacho se adhería crónicamente al olor de mi aliento.

A las 8 iba con las viejecitas a la iglesia de Salas, y todas las ancianas y mujerones de la zona me miraban mal, porque sabían dónde trabajaba, el lugar de vicio y pecado en el que se perdían sus hijos y nietos y maridos sin remedio. Y era como que olían en mí el olor a sudor, saliva, perfume rancio y fluidos de Rosaliz, la reina vampira que vivía y gestionaba el NENA´S de Jacinton.

Dejé de ir a misa y confesar mis horribles actos lujuriosos con Rosaliz, porque en verdad os digo que creía pesar sobre mí el juicio disgustado de VALDÉS SALAS, cuya tumba renacentista se hallaba en la iglesia.



Así era mi vida en el NENA´S de Salas...


----------



## Matriarca (11 Mar 2021)

España es paquisima cada vez que algún rey o mandatario dice que es un país modelno y avanzado.


----------



## hortera (11 Mar 2021)

es esta la bandera mas Paco de todas?,





bandera que parece improvisada, imitación descarada de la británica, con colores que no pegan ni con cola, demasiado llena de rayas, parece un mantel...mis ogos¡¡


----------



## Covaleda (13 Mar 2021)

Esta foto la hice en un super del Corte Inglés. La puse hace poco en un hilo del que no me acuerdo. Que no se pierda.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (15 Mar 2021)

pillo sitio en la pacopedia


----------



## Brainstormenta (15 Mar 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esta foto la hice en un super del Corte Inglés. La puse hace poco en un hilo del que no me acuerdo. Que no se pierda.



Aún es más Paco su eslogan:

Para el gordo
Para el flaco 
Productos CASA PACO

No es coña, señores.


----------



## Pio Pio (17 Mar 2021)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> Aún es más Paco su eslogan:
> 
> Para el gordo
> Para el flaco
> ...



Putas patatas rezuman aceite a través de la pantalla.


----------



## Brainstormenta (17 Mar 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Putas patatas rezuman aceite a través de la pantalla.



Pero es aceite de oliva casi virgen. Calidac.


----------



## ¿Qué? (4 Abr 2021)

idealista(punto)com

Es el portal inmobiliario más paco de mierda donde solo se promocionan pisos pacos de mierda


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Abr 2021)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## Sputnik (14 May 2021)

El Pacomierdismo esta en auge, las generaciones venideras lo estudiaran y admiraran como una de las culturas cumbre de la historia humana


----------



## kronopio (15 May 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Añádase a la Pacopedia
> 
> Fenomenología urbana de LA SAGRA



Este hilo es paradigmático.Te despierta sonrisas y te produce tristeza.La Sagra,bien podría ser el nombre de un desfiladero por donde corre un torrente de lava del Averno con todas nuestras inmundicias.Quiero ir a La Sagra y a la vez no quiero ir...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cacaceitero (17 May 2021)

Hay un bar Paco mítico en Huelva capital:









Bar Paco Moreno: 75 años con sabor a Huelva


El establecimiento, ‘rey’ del pescaíto frito y el marisco fresco, cumple tres cuartos de siglo en La Merced Desde 1946, sin descanso, es un referente de la hostelería onubense y de la historia de la ciudad




www.huelvainformacion.es





Todo rezuma paquismo.


----------



## Garrapata (17 May 2021)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Hay un bar Paco mítico en Huelva capital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy Paco. Eso sí, la comida tiene buena pinta y los cubatas estarán a precio de pueblo


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2021)

¿Liverpool significa Piscina de Hígado?


Vaya nombrecito. Y nos quejamos de los nombres paletos de nuestros pueblos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pio Pio (24 May 2021)

Yendo de Tarazona a Tudela me encontré un sitio donde había cacharros de toda clase, y me encontré con este camion PACO, vendía igual una chaqueta que un kg de patatas.


----------



## Garrapata (24 May 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Yendo de Tarazona a Tudela me encontré un sitio donde había cacharros de toda clase, y me encontré con este camion PACO, vendía igual una chaqueta que un kg de patatas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 667712



Muy bonico el camión


----------



## Cacaceitero (25 May 2021)

Pizzerías Paco, como no salgo de casa no dispongo de material propio o que conozca, pero dejo vídeo de pizzerías Paco porteñas:



- Locales viejunos.
- Culo a tope de óxido y azulejos que ya ni se hacen.
- Servilleteros que no lo son, son de papel de estraza recio para coger las porciones.
- Mostradores de la Edad Media.
- Biegos degostando picsas junto con los pibes.


----------



## BeninExpress (29 May 2021)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Pizzerías Paco, como no salgo de casa no dispongo de material propio o que conozca, pero dejo vídeo de pizzerías Paco porteñas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, con la tontería me he visto el vidrioc enteroc y me han entrado unas ganas "bárbaras" de comer una fugazzeta.


----------



## Garrapata (29 May 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Joder, con la tontería me he visto el vidrioc enteroc y me han entrado unas ganas "bárbaras" de comer una fugazzeta.



Merecen la pena los bares y restaurantes Paco. Buena comida, no te quedas con hambre y precios más económicos que los pijolis.


----------



## Visilleras (30 May 2021)

falta hilo sobre las discotecas paco


----------



## Kozak (1 Jun 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> falta hilo sobre las discotecas paco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 672671



La mejor, con nombre Paco y todo, SURFASAURUS.

Como no podía ser de otro modo, de la playa más Paco de España, MATALASCAÑAS. EL Benidorm yonquigitano.

https://cloud10.todocoleccion.online/coleccionismo/tc/2019/01/05/20/145846706.webp


----------



## FrandeSales (2 Jun 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> La mejor, con nombre Paco y todo, SURFASAURUS.
> 
> Como no podía ser de otro modo, de la playa más Paco de España, MATALASCAÑAS. EL Benidorm yonquigitano.
> 
> https://cloud10.todocoleccion.online/coleccionismo/tc/2019/01/05/20/145846706.webp



ese simbolo es de un juego de cartas que había en los años 90


----------



## Kozak (2 Jun 2021)

FrandeSales dijo:


> ese simbolo es de un juego de cartas que había en los años 90



O sea, en el colmo del paquismo hasta el logo es copiado. O Pacopiado.


----------



## FrandeSales (2 Jun 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> O sea, en el colmo del paquismo hasta el logo es copiado. O Pacopiado.



Aquí lo tienes


https://frognum.cl/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/04_surfsaurus.jpg




the saurus gang - Buscar con Google


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jun 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> O sea, en el colmo del paquismo hasta el logo es copiado. O Pacopiado.



Mola ese concepto 

Pacopia


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Jun 2021)

Me gustaría abrir un hilo sobre comidas Takeshi (traducido a Paco), tiene su encanto, sobre todo esos carros donde Takeshi lleva el puesto rodante allá donde se requiera y con las mismas manos de empujarlo te pone los fideos e ingredientes con sus propias manos y te hace un ramen SIN MARICONADAS:



- Platazo de ramen después de venir de borrachera en medio de una calle oscura manda.
- Grasuza con fideos, puro puchero nipón hecho con las manos desnudas y sin lavar de Takeshi manda.
- Chortinas niponas tomando su plato de ramen mientras jijijean y Takesh se pone cascarudo hablando con ellas manda.


*PAKESHI FTW*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2021)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Me gustaría abrir un hilo sobre comidas Takeshi (traducido a Paco), tiene su encanto, sobre todo esos carros donde Takeshi lleva el puesto rodante allá donde se requiera y con las mismas manos de empujarlo te pone los fideos e ingredientes con sus propias manos y te hace un ramen SIN MARICONADAS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las uñas largas negras y llenas de mierda clavandolas bien en la carne despues de rascarse los cojones y el ojete mandan.

¿el sabor a polla de viejo va incluido en el precio o se paga aparte?


----------



## Brainstormenta (17 Jun 2021)

No sé si alguien lo ha subido ya. Si es así, merece repetirse de todas formas.


----------



## ExCurrante (18 Jun 2021)

Alguien me puede proporcionar el Nº del Papa Paco. Es para catecismo y no lo encuentro por ningún lado.


----------



## damnit (19 Jun 2021)

Nueva incorporación a la Pacopedia, por méritos propios e incontestables:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Relato sobre la vida en un poligono industrial paco, marca Ejpaña

gracias @asiqué


----------



## asiqué (19 Jun 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Nueva incorporación a la Pacopedia, por méritos propios e incontestables:
> 
> *Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
> [...]
> ...



ahora si que me siento alguien en este foro!!
GRACIAS DE VERDAD


----------



## damnit (27 Jun 2021)

Nueva incorporación

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
 Cosas que no deben faltar en un PISO PACO

gracias @nomah


----------



## nomah (27 Jun 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Nueva incorporación
> 
> *Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
> [...]
> ...



Gracias a ti por incorporar mi hilo a tan ilustre recopilación.

Me siento afortunado


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2021)

Nueva incorporación a la Pacopedia:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Cuarteles y comisarías Paco de mierda

gracias una vez más @El Pionero


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2021)

Los supermercados Día ya tienen la Marca Paco en su marca blanca






SUPER PACO: La nueva MARCA BLANCA de supermercados DÍA que apunta a convertirse en un SUPERVENTAS. [PAQVISMO EN VENA INSIDE]


SUPER PACO: La nueva línea de productos DÍA que apunta al mercado de langostos, charos y jubilados. SUPER PACO, BAJO SU LEMA "EL HÉROE DEL DÍA"ofrece productos con el mínimo aceptable de calidad, un precio reducido y un inconfundible toque de ESPAÑOLIDAD MERCADONA y HACENDADO TIEMBLAN ante...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## little hammer (18 Jul 2021)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha subido ya. Si es así, merece repetirse de todas formas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688229
> Ver archivo adjunto 688229



Paquismo de primera calidad. 

La tipografía, el fumador sin camiseta y con gesto de Julio Iglesias y peinado el Fary con dos chatis chorreando con su paquismo tardo franquista (la del bikini negro buenas tetas por cierto), baja calidad el color de la imagen, fomentando el alcoholismo....solo le habría faltado una cadena con crucifijo de oro alrededor del cuello. Pero aún así está genial.

Un zankito muy merecido el que le regalo a usted por esa reliquia.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Jul 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esta foto la hice en un super del Corte Inglés. La puse hace poco en un hilo del que no me acuerdo. Que no se pierda.



Eso son patatas o torreznos??? Vive dios que tienen una pinta cojonuda....


----------



## Gotthard (18 Jul 2021)

Mis dieses, tenian que poner este comentario tuyo a la entrada del foro, como aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 Jul 2021)

Adiós a Yeyé, el hombre que llevaba Ourense hasta en la matrícula de su coche belga


El empresario Maximino Araújo Rodríguez, que trabajó en el sector naval en Amberes, falleció el pasado viernes



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Jul 2021)

Añadid este hilo sobre un Bar paco en Palencia... si es que no está ya:





__





EL GUARRO: bar PACO definitivo en PALENCIA


Dueños 100% PACO, MUGRE, precios populares, decoración AÑEJA Entrar al guarro y salir preñado de sida, colesterol y grasa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## cacho_perro (3 Ago 2021)

Desde mi tierna niñez siempre he asociado a los bares PACO con este cartel:







No solía fallar: mierda, grasaza, humo, palillos por todos lados mordidos, serrín en el suelo, los cama-lelos haciendo como que limpian con trapos nauseabundos pestosos y "líquido amarillo" con "sabor" entre pegarle un lametón a un jierro y meados....


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (4 Ago 2021)

Iba a abrir un hilo, pero por lo paquérrimo del caso, mejor aquí:

Los vecinos del pueblo que se han ido a Zaragoza, Madrid o Barcelona, que hace 30 o 40 años -o sea, hace nada- pasaron su infancia durmiendo y comiendo en la primera planta mientras en la planta baja CAGABAN LA MULA Y LOS CERDOS, se les ha aparecido la virgen con la PAC y vuelven al pueblo dándoselas de señoritos y jactándose DE SER MUY LIMPIOS LIMPÍSIMOS LIMPÉRRIMOS Y DE ODIAR A LOS ANIMALES, haciendo unos aspavientos en la persecución de gatos, perros, moscas, hormigas y todo lo que se mueva, que, a más se menean, más se delatan como ex-purria acomplejadita con pasado de internas fregando en casas, que aprendieron lo que es el jabón a base de broncas.

Eso sí, cuando pasan los chavales desatados a las 3 de la mañana liándola y con la música a toda pastilla, ellos, metidos bajo la cama sin cojones de salir a dar dos gritos.


----------



## patsy (19 Ago 2021)

Semos la Paco-Nación.


----------



## asiqué (23 Ago 2021)

De veraneo en el pueblo!!
Ha sido como volver a la epoca con maximo esplendor paco! 1980


----------



## su IGWT (24 Ago 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> De veraneo en el pueblo!!
> Ha sido como volver a la epoca con maximo esplendor paco! 1980
> Ver archivo adjunto 752118
> Ver archivo adjunto 752119
> ...



Oh el interruptor!


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (7 Sep 2021)

los hilos de PAQUISMO son lo mejor del foro

gran hilo


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Sep 2021)

Felpudos PACO


----------



## asiqué (22 Sep 2021)

Pido ayuda para saber en que categoria clasificar este dormitorio con un elemento decorativo de BAR paco.
El dueño tendria que ser un ludopata, pero PACO.
Tambien es lonchafinismo, el premio siempre te toca a ti.

Ayuda pido !!


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Sep 2021)

Dos fotos de hoy 25-09- 2021
Una es de un estanco, si ampliáis la foto dentro se lee,"No se fia", Pacooooo.
La otra es de la entrada a una portería, baldosas Paco, pero el detalle de la agarradera de madera, es una llana de albañiles Pacooooo
Repito, fotos de hoy.


----------



## Kozak (9 Oct 2021)

Nada hay más Paco que la PACOPIA


----------



## Lionelhut (9 Oct 2021)

Los piso paco de mierda son mis preferidos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Oct 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> Nada hay más Paco que la PACOPIA



Ha vuelto KOZAK @Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ha vuelto KOZAK @Actor Secundario Bob



En forma de chapa. Y no, ni por esas vais a foiar conmigo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Oct 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> En forma de chapa. Y no, ni por esas vais a foiar conmigo.



Sigues leyendo la wiki?


----------



## Kozak (11 Oct 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Sigues leyendo la wiki?



La REDACTO.


----------



## asiqué (15 Oct 2021)

Me he encontrado un reloj paco azul en la basura de una obra y me he enamorado, era para llevarlo al pueblo que alli no hay reloj en la cocina pero igual me lo quedo en casa y quito en que venia con el piso que es de metal y mas feo.




Lo paco manda y es mas decorativo.
He tenido que poner una cuerdita por que el agarre de atras estaba roto y no se podia colgar.
Pobre, lo he salvado.
La pila venia gratis


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Oct 2021)

Ha llegado el despaquizador!!!!
Este reloj es el que tenemos en mi salón, mas de 500 lereles se gastó mi mujer.
Soy de edad Paco pero muy anti Paco.


----------



## asiqué (15 Oct 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ha llegado el despaquizador!!!!
> Este reloj es el que tenemos en mi salón, mas de 500 lereles se gastó mi mujer.
> Soy de edad Paco pero muy anti Paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 808362



prefiero el mio que se ve bien la hora y encima gratis incluso con pila


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero el mio que se ve bien la hora y encima gratis incluso con pila



Es que en el Nomon no se ve bien la hora?.


----------



## asiqué (15 Oct 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Es que en el Nomon no se ve bien la hora?.



joder, pues no.



Mira que bien veo la hora en mi sala.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Oct 2021)

En la Cope han hablado sobre lo Paco de cosas rancias como el gotelé


----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Macabrón (21 Oct 2021)

Aquellas enciclopedias pagas en cómodos plazos y que nunca se abrían, y que con el paso de los años han acabado en contenedores de papel (he salvado unas cuantas), o en el rastro Remar, Betel, etc... 
Las dos de Historia (son la misma, cambian sólo las tapas, la de Carl Grimberg, historiador sueco de mediados del XX) son geniales, por cierto. El ESPASA es maravilloso porque pasas sus páginas, y entre las ilustraciones, mapas, etc vas cogiendo una cultura aún hoy... pude recuperar uno que iban a tirar y estaba (edición 1956) nuevo a estrenar, lo tengo de adorno en la casa del pueblo, y es un mundo en sí mismo. 
He adquirido a precios irrisorios Historia de España, de Tuñón de Lara; la de los Compositores, de Salvat, en cuyas páginas me sumergía de adolescente (siempre he sido melómano de la clásica); y montañas de buenos libros y colecciones, de cuando Círculo hacía buenos libros; no veáis cómo la gente desprecia estas joyas. Deleznable.


----------



## Woden (22 Oct 2021)

Yo tengo la Espasa completita, con todos los suplementos editados y es proceresca.


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Dic 2021)

Edificio del ayuntamiento de Espinosa de Villagonzalo (Palencia), de la España vaciada (y con razón).




Lo he encontrado a cuento de esta noticia, también bastante paco, claro.

El alcalde de un pueblo de Palencia de 168 habitantes quiere desempadronar a 44


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Edificio del ayuntamiento de Espinosa de Villagonzalo (Palencia), de la España vaciada (y con razón).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856897
> 
> ...



los hay mas pacos. Dentro de un poligono industrial y con las vias de trenes cerca de casa por ejemplo.


Tiene ventajas;
Hay sitio para aparcar 30 coches


----------



## damnit (2 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> los hay mas pacos. Dentro de un poligono industrial y con las vias de trenes cerca de casa por ejemplo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 856912
> 
> Tiene ventajas;
> Hay sitio para aparcar 30 coches



¿dónde está ese espanto paco-brutalista?


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ¿dónde está ese espanto paco-brutalista?



bilbao, es de las ciudades mas paco que hay.
De fondo se ve la ria, los dias de calor tampoco olera muy bien el barrio






Paco-delicioso


----------



## Effetá (2 Dic 2021)

¿Y esas fachadas rojas? Quina coentor, como dicen por aquí. Si una casa es roja debe de ser impecable, ella y todo el entorno. 

Pues los de la casa pequeña de tres pisos han sacado unas sillitas a la calle para pasar la tarde de charleta tan ricamente


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> los hay mas pacos. Dentro de un poligono industrial y con las vias de trenes cerca de casa por ejemplo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 856912
> 
> Tiene ventajas;
> Hay sitio para aparcar 30 coches



Bueno, pero eso no es el ayuntamiento, digo yo.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Bueno, pero eso no es el ayuntamiento, digo yo.



no joder, pero casi que me gusta mas el ayuntamiento paco, asi no gasta dinero en tonterias


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> no joder, pero casi que me gusta mas el ayuntamiento paco, asi no gasta dinero en tonterias



Ah, qué susto!, me hubiera parecido "too much"


----------



## Effetá (2 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> bilbao, es de las ciudades mas paco que hay.
> De fondo se ve la ria, los dias de calor tampoco olera muy bien el barrio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 857376
> ...



Esto puede ser bonito arreglando los márgenes y aseando las fachadas que no lo están .La rosa sí está arreglada y tiene un balcón con flores. Y la verde de la izuqierda quedará igual.
En la segunda foto hay una iglesia que parece románica, con su atrio, alargada. La he estado buscando por google y no la he encontrado. Pero he encontrado varias preciosas


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Esto puede ser bonito arreglando los márgenes y aseando las fachadas que no lo están .La rosa sí está arreglada y tiene un balcón con flores. Y la verde de la izuqierda quedará igual.
> En la segunda foto hay una iglesia que parece románica, con su atrio, alargada. La he estado buscando por google y no la he encontrado. Pero he encontrado varias preciosas





es el barrio de zorrozaurre de bilbao

A la otra orilla esta la zona industrial del barrio abandonado



En medio estan haciendo una isla con un barrio nuevo. 
El Manhattan bilbao


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Esto puede ser bonito arreglando los márgenes y aseando las fachadas que no lo están .La rosa sí está arreglada y tiene un balcón con flores. Y la verde de la izuqierda quedará igual.
> En la segunda foto hay una iglesia que parece románica, con su atrio, alargada. La he estado buscando por google y no la he encontrado. Pero he encontrado varias preciosas



Ver archivo adjunto 857453

es el barrio de zorrozaurre de bilbao

A la otra orilla esta la zona industrial del barrio abandonado

Ver archivo adjunto 857451

En medio estan haciendo una isla con un barrio nuevo.


----------



## Effetá (2 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 857453
> 
> es el barrio de zorrozaurre de bilbao
> 
> ...



Pues espero que no hagan tan sólo los edificios modernos. Las casas con tejados a dos o cuatro aguas son bonitas. Incluso aquellas rojas, si todo estuviera arreglado en ellas y a su alrededor. Ya sé a qué me recordaban las casas rojas. Vosotros sois muy jóvenes. Pero quien tuviera los libros de Senda de lectura en egb, la casa roja de Pandora de 3º


----------



## Paparajote (3 Dic 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Pues espero que no hagan tan sólo los edificios modernos. Las casas con tejados a dos o cuatro aguas son bonitas. Incluso aquellas rojas, si todo estuviera arreglado en ellas y a su alrededor. Ya sé a qué me recordaban las casas rojas. Vosotros sois muy jóvenes. Pero quien tuviera los libros de Senda de lectura en egb, la casa roja de Pandora de 3º
> Ver archivo adjunto 857514



Qué recuerdos...


----------



## Effetá (3 Dic 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> Qué recuerdos...



Lo tengo, y el de cuarto y el di quinto. Los de primero y segundo eran de mi hermana, Totó, y no estoy segura. Los Consultores, Delta, Norma. Creo estar casi segura de que están editados en 1972 (antes de que fueran míos, claro) y antes de la ley de educación. Polanco. Quién era el ministro de educación y quién se lo sopló


----------



## zurracapote one (4 Dic 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> ¿Y esas fachadas rojas? Quina coentor, como dicen por aquí. Si una casa es roja debe de ser impecable, ella y todo el entorno.
> 
> Pues los de la casa pequeña de tres pisos han sacado unas sillitas a la calle para pasar la tarde de charleta tan ricamente



Una visita a la maltrecha casa de los Jiménez - elcorreo.com


----------



## Señor Paquito (8 Dic 2021)

Avistado hoy en la A-2







Muebles Los Pacos


Tienda creada con PrestaShop




muebleslospacos.com


----------



## asiqué (8 Dic 2021)

zurracapote one dijo:


> Una visita a la maltrecha casa de los Jiménez - elcorreo.com



no se podia de saber que clase de ganado vivia en esa zona.


----------



## Polirisitas (14 Dic 2021)

De los mejores hilos de la pacohistoria de la internet PACO

Y del PACOVERSO


Hágase
Cúmplase


----------



## AlfredHard (15 Dic 2021)

UPeo para que más gente conozca el paquismo


----------



## dfeka (16 Dic 2021)

gran hilo
me quedo para leer un paco


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Dic 2021)

El vino a mi ... Me ayuda / Remedio Paco Demier 

No hay nada sobre medicina / remedios Paco


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Ene 2022)

Marcas de leche paco creo que ya merece entrar









Marcas de leche PACO de mierda, pon las tuyas







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Pionero (3 Ene 2022)

Tiendas de MUEBLES PACO DE MIERDA


En Algete hay muchas de estas, son almacenes mugrientos donde se depositan sofases y demás mobiliario, de estética pacocó y antiminimalismo ikeil, normalmente en un polígano industrial.




www.burbuja.info










Museos Paco de mierda


3. EL MUSEO DE LAS RELACIONES ROTAS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Tiendas de MUEBLES PACO DE MIERDA
> 
> 
> En Algete hay muchas de estas, son almacenes mugrientos donde se depositan sofases y demás mobiliario, de estética pacocó y antiminimalismo ikeil, normalmente en un polígano industrial.
> ...



Gracias por rescatar un jailo mio.


----------



## Padre_Karras (6 Ene 2022)

Hoy en día no hay nada más Paco que un bar Paco de mierda regentado por un chino que te sonríe mientras espera tu extinción y lo sabéis.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ene 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Hoy en día no hay nada más Paco que un bar Paco de mierda regentado por un chino que te sonríe mientras espera tu extinción y lo sabéis.



si hay un chino dentro no es paco.
Un paco de verdad tiene un ligero deje racista en su ser Y RAZON NO LE FALTA


----------



## asiqué (6 Ene 2022)

esto es un bar paco






Los bares paco solo sobreviven si hay clientela paco. 
Si dejan de existir sera vuestra culpa.

Para mi personalmente un bar paco tiene que tener una barra de acero inox la cual se limpia con Ginebra al finalizar la jornada.
Bajo la barra un buen reposa pies necesario para no pisar servilletas con grasa, palillos y restos se bocatas. Si llueve el suelo tiene que tener serrin


----------



## Effetá (6 Ene 2022)

Exactamente. Sí, señor


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ene 2022)

David Suárez es burbujo...
*Los Metalpacos*


----------



## asiqué (9 Ene 2022)

esto es una tienda paco.
He repaso este excelente hilo y creo necesario aclarar que es algo paco ya que muchos forers nuevos no lo saben





Solian llamarse ultramarinos Paqui.
En todos los barrios habia varios, nunca estaban cerca, tenian el barrio repartido por territorios como los carteles de dronja.
Sin orden alguno habia de todo en el local. Precios escritos a mano en los envases o con una pegatina.
Nada de lector de codigos y menos aun ticket con lo comprado.
La cuenta se hacia de memoria o con calculadora.
Tenian una amplia red comercial, si ibas a la tienda en septiembre Paqui habia traido de su pueblo quesos y embutidos caseros, hechos en casa por su hermana. El control de calidad era su palabra. La palabra de un paco va a misa.
Lo mismo con el vino, Paqui te vendia clarete de su pueblo en una botella reutilizada de agua o de casera.
Si algo salia mal, volvias a la tienda y Paqui te daba explicaciones.
La ley la imponia Paqui, tu viego te mandaba ir a por unas cervezas y Paqui te las vendia. Si te pillaban robando Paqui te abofeteaba y te llevaba agarrado de las orejas hasta donde tus padres, donde ellos te daban un par de ostias mas.
La buena educacion hizo Jrande este pais.
Los pack indivisibles alli se dividian y se vendian individualmente a precio mas caro.
Si eras de fiar podias hacer la compra sin pagar.
Me rio de las financieras modernas,
Paqui tenia una libreta con la lista de deudores.
Que no pagabas? pues todo el barrio se enteraba de que eras un deudor.


----------



## sinfonier (28 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esto es una tienda paco.
> He repaso este excelente hilo y creo necesario aclarar que es algo paco ya que muchos forers nuevos no lo saben
> Ver archivo adjunto 899721
> Ver archivo adjunto 899722
> ...



Ojo, que me estoy emocionando... Los ultramarinos paco son parte clave de mi infancia


----------



## asiqué (29 Ene 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Ojo, que me estoy emocionando... Los ultramarinos paco son parte clave de mi infancia



normal. Son los establecimientos que nos alimentaron de niños. 
Tambien había las tiendas paco frente a colegios y estas vendian bocatas. 
Cerca del mio recuerdo aun la fila de bocstas sobre el mostrador de la charcutería... chopped, mortadela o chorizo pamplona se usaban para rellenar un trozo barra de pan blanco que se quedaba gomoso. Tambien vendian bollería industrial ochentera y las miticas yonki latas. 
Los viernes tras salir y como extra tu madre aveces te dejaba comprar unos risketos y un par de chicles boomer y entonces tus amigos ratas venia y arrasaban con tus risketos. 
Que pena, ya apenas quedan estas tiendas, las tiendas de una mejor vida


----------



## sinfonier (29 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> normal. Son los establecimientos que nos alimentaron de niños.
> Tambien había las tiendas paco frente a colegios y estas vendian bocatas.
> Cerca del mio recuerdo aun la fila de bocstas sobre el mostrador de la charcutería... chopped, mortadela o chorizo pamplona se usaban para rellenar un trozo barra de pan blanco que se quedaba gomoso. Tambien vendian bollería industrial ochentera y las miticas yonki latas.
> Los viernes tras salir y como extra tu madre aveces te dejaba comprar unos risketos y un par de chicles boomer y entonces tus amigos ratas venia y arrasaban con tus risketos.
> Que pena, ya apenas quedan estas tiendas, las tiendas de una mejor vida



Todas esas tiendas ahora las llevan chinos... Cómo echo de menos esa época


----------



## asiqué (29 Ene 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Todas esas tiendas ahora las llevan chinos... Cómo echo de menos esa época



si pero los chinos no traen chorizos de los cerdos de su cuñada, ni perrunillas de la tahona del pueblo de la dueña.
A Paca podias hacerla encargos, la pedias un queso curado de su pueblo y ella te lo traia tras las vacaciones. Era una forma estupenda de probar cosas de fuera. Nunca mas he vuelto a comer perrunillas con piñones como las que traia esta señora, ni aqui encuentro morcilla patatera como la que la que hacian en casa sus cuñadas.
Eran tiempos mas simples y por lo tanto mejores, almenos para mi que tengo alma de señor paco desde niño.
En el pueblo habia otra variante, la tienda paco a la vez era bodega y tasca. Recuerdo ir con un familiar a comprar clarete a granel con la botella de casera de cristal y una vez alli encontrarnos con unos señores, compraron unas olivas, cortaron chorizo y se pusieron a almorzar, incluso el dueño de la tasca se sento con nosotros, me acuerdo que me saco un queso en dados con unos palillos y estuvieron hablando mucho tiempo comiendo lo que compraban alli mismo.
Entre queso, chorizo, risas y pan de leña para cuando se dieron cuenta ya no quedaba clarete en la botella y tras volver a llenarla volvimos a casa… recuerdo bien lo que me dijo; No digas nada en casa y come te todo eh? 
Yo hice lo que pude, pero es que me habia comido un platazo queso a las 12 de la mañana.
Buenos tiempos joder. 
Con los chinos no puedes tener una conversacion, antes ibas a la tienda paco y hablabas de las navidades, o Paca te preguntaba por tu abuela, que hacia dias que no la pasaba por alli a comprar el jamon en dulce;
- es que ya se ha ido al pueblo- contestaba, mientras comprabas tenias un poquito de chachara intrascendente que te amenizaba la espera.


----------



## sinfonier (30 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si pero los chinos no traen chorizos de los cerdos de su cuñada, ni perrunillas de la tahona del pueblo de la dueña.
> A Paca podias hacerla encargos, la pedias un queso curado de su pueblo y ella te lo traia tras las vacaciones. Era una forma estupenda de probar cosas de fuera. Nunca mas he vuelto a comer perrunillas con piñones como las que traia esta señora, ni aqui encuentro morcilla patatera como la que la que hacian en casa sus cuñadas.
> Eran tiempos mas simples y por lo tanto mejores, almenos para mi que tengo alma de señor paco desde niño.
> En el pueblo habia otra variante, la tienda paco a la vez era bodega y tasca. Recuerdo ir con un familiar a comprar clarete a granel con la botella de casera de cristal y una vez alli encontrarnos con unos señores, compraron unas olivas, cortaron chorizo y se pusieron a almorzar, incluso el dueño de la tasca se sento con nosotros, me acuerdo que me saco un queso en dados con unos palillos y estuvieron hablando mucho tiempo comiendo lo que compraban alli mismo.
> ...



Me vas a hacer llorar de la emoción, de recordar escenas similares a ésa... En mi alma reside un Paco de pura cepa. Qué nostalgia, hostias


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2022)

Ohh mis queridas tiendas paco! Con sus ofertas escritas a mano y su genero expuesto en el suelo.

Ohh mis desaparecidas tiendas paco, donde pedias 150 gr de jamon 'en dulce" y te llevabas 183 gr.

Ohh mis añoradas tiendas paco, donde entrabas a por leche y el tendero te ofrecia chorizos caseros de los gorrinos de su cuñada.

Ohh los productos regionales paco con su envase simple y su etiqueta minimalista


----------



## El Pionero (31 Ene 2022)

Vuelven Pryca y Continente, los supermercados que marcaron una época en España


Pryca y Continente, dos nombres que ya son historia de las grandes superficies en España, en pleno 2022 vuelven a estar en boca de todos. Y es que el




madridsecreto.co


----------



## El Pionero (11 Feb 2022)

Taxis Paco







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Pionero (14 Feb 2022)

Medicamentos Paco







www.burbuja.info


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

Añadimos por derecho propio:

*Vida Cotidiana, Costumbrismo y Cosmopaquismo:*
[...]
Define lo P A C O con una foto.


gracias @asiqué !!


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Mar 2022)

Por la presente, requiero a su ilustrísima que, si lo tiene a bien, incluya mi humilde jilo de RINCONES PACO como una de las entradas de tal magna enciclopedia, lo que sería una inmensa dicha e infinito honor:

Rincones PACO


----------



## Turek (18 Mar 2022)

Un clásico de Valladolid, hace unos años que no voy, no se si sigue abierto


----------



## AryanFront (20 Mar 2022)

¿No hacéis un poco el ridículo con eso de llamarle despectivamente "paco" a las cosas?


----------



## Fermoselle (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (19 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esto es una tienda paco.
> He repaso este excelente hilo y creo necesario aclarar que es algo paco ya que muchos forers nuevos no lo saben
> Ver archivo adjunto 899721
> Ver archivo adjunto 899722
> ...



Lo curioso que algunas de esas tiendas se reconvirtieron a tiendas con cierto caché hispter-gastronómico porque puedes encontrar buenas conservas, legumbres, salazones.
Las que no, se reconvirtieron a PAKIS-CHINOS pacos o peor...... africanos Pascos a los que no entras ni aun con una pistola apuntandote a la sien.

Ahora lo PACO es el Aldi y el DIA


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Abr 2022)

jojojojojojo joder que hilos mas guenos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Abr 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> jojojojojojo joder que hilos mas guenos.



¡Joder, qué tío más tonto!


----------



## klingsor (22 May 2022)

El Pacómetro.















Pacómetro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Virginadas, @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha , toma nota.

Otro dia hablaremos del STP.

K.


----------



## Macabrón (26 May 2022)

No hacemos ridículo por llamar Paco a ciertos elementos costumbristas. Si le gusta más yo les propongo el término Art Pacó, que distingue más y describe mejor ya que en sí son entes artísticos.


----------



## Don Luriio (5 Jun 2022)

Serie ultrapaco. Sanglas, renault 10 y dodge barreiros..."Un seis cilindros siempre es un seis cilindros"


----------



## diogenes de sinope (26 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...



¿Y en la lista de las series Paco no tienen sitio "Manos a la obra" ni "Curro Jiménez"?


----------



## Macabrón (28 Jun 2022)

Las tetas de la Verdú cuando estaba buena en Interviú... pacopajas ochenteras


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Me he encontrado un reloj paco azul en la basura de una obra y me he enamorado, era para llevarlo al pueblo que alli no hay reloj en la cocina pero igual me lo quedo en casa y quito en que venia con el piso que es de metal y mas feo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 808153
> Ver archivo adjunto 808154
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que esos azulejos "vintage" color marrón son bastante pacos... le pegan mucho al reloj.


----------



## asiqué (29 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esos azulejos "vintage" color marrón son bastante pacos... le pegan mucho al reloj.



el reloj esta en el pueblo, los azulejos paco siguen en mi cocina, pero tengo planes de dar un lavado de cara a la cocina para despaquizarla un poco


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Jun 2022)

Candado Paco para no Paquear con la novia, que la tarifa plana no existía.


----------



## Brainstormenta (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (20 Jul 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120948
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120952
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120954
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120957



Tengo 2 de 4 por casa de mis padres


----------



## Ratona001 (22 Jul 2022)

Soy programador vídeo muy Paco


Que cutre por Dios XD




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CombateLiberal (3 Ago 2022)

Una


damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200715
> 
> El compendio mitológico, con empaque, epopéyico y absolutamente necesario que este foro estaba esperando
> 
> ...



Excelente enciclopedia para devorar este verano entre cañitas y boquerones en el chiringuito Paco.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (12 Ago 2022)

A mi la casa de Florenci me parece muy, muy Paco mierder. Me recuerda al piso de Torrente pero llevado al extremo. Cochambre, mugre y suciedad por todas partes. Como la típica casa de campo paquil de los años 60. Es como Chernobyl, el tiempo se quedó detenido ahí y parece que ni ha tocado una pizca de polvo.

Su habitación



La cocina



El garaje



El comedor



El patio



Otra habitación random, parece más limpita y ordenada que las anteriores y es simplemente paco.



Derroición absoluta.


----------



## Padillakis (5 Sep 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> A mi la casa de Florenci me parece muy, muy Paco mierder. Me recuerda al piso de Torrente pero llevado al extremo. Cochambre, mugre y suciedad por todas partes. Como la típica casa de campo paquil de los años 60. Es como Chernobyl, el tiempo se quedó detenido ahí y parece que ni ha tocado una pizca de polvo.
> 
> Su habitación
> 
> ...



Pero k tal hestais? Llo viem


----------



## Padillakis (5 Sep 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> A mi la casa de Florenci me parece muy, muy Paco mierder. Me recuerda al piso de Torrente pero llevado al extremo. Cochambre, mugre y suciedad por todas partes. Como la típica casa de campo paquil de los años 60. Es como Chernobyl, el tiempo se quedó detenido ahí y parece que ni ha tocado una pizca de polvo.
> 
> Su habitación
> 
> ...



Igual entre la pluma al hablar y el papel pintado con pollas  y esa bata la pobre muchacha vio el vidreo y sacó sus conclusiones. Henorme Florenci.

llo viem


----------



## Padillakis (5 Sep 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Serie ultrapaco. Sanglas, renault 10 y dodge barreiros..."Un seis cilindros siempre es un seis cilindros"



Me ha enganchado su turbopaquismo


----------



## ghost69 (12 Oct 2022)

Padillakis dijo:


> Me ha enganchado su turbopaquismo




hola

llo viem


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Aleksandr Uvarov (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (11 Nov 2022)

Aleksandr Uvarov dijo:


>



El inventor de la "corrupcracia" o sea, la corrupción como forma de gobierno.
Pero tuvo la suerte de morirse antes de que lo trincaran y lo encarcelaran como su segundo de a borda, Roca....


----------



## 917 (11 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esto es una tienda paco.
> He repaso este excelente hilo y creo necesario aclarar que es algo paco ya que muchos forers nuevos no lo saben
> Ver archivo adjunto 899721
> Ver archivo adjunto 899722
> ...



Y quien se atreviera a robar, salía apaleado.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Dic 2022)

Aleksandr Uvarov dijo:


>



Con muebles de madera color marrón paco.

Todo en orden.


----------



## Adelaido (19 Dic 2022)

El hilo es de 2019.

Pues bien, para mí las fotos de mis amigas del cole y tal de ese año ya me transmiten paquismo y una nostalgia digna de guardia civil jubilado y consciente de que le quedan 15-20 años de vida máximo.


----------



## Boston molestor (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charles B. (23 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


>



Vaya panda de oligofrénicos, aunque NADA haya cambiado en el repugnante mundo del fútbol desde entonces.


----------



## Chulita (23 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


>



Joder, me encantan las equipaciones de esa época.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Dic 2022)

Nos estamos cachondeando del paquismo pero haciendo un ejercicio de confraternización con el paquismo si a un Paco de los años 80s-90s le enseñaras imagenes de politatuados, transgenaros, charos de pelos violetas, menas pelo-polla no se cachondearía de nosotros con aun mas razón?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nos estamos cachondeando del paquismo pero haciendo un ejercicio de confraternización con el paquismo si a un Paco de los años 80s-90s le enseñaras imagenes de politatuados, transgenaros, charos de pelos violetas, menas pelo-polla no se cachondearía de nosotros con aun mas razón?



Ya he publicado un post sobre ese fenómeno en el pasado, algo así como "modas actuales que serán consideradas "paco" en el futuro.

La paquística es un campo de investigación muy fértil.


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Dic 2022)

El tuenti, FB Paco, alguien lo ha mencionado ya?






Chonis y canis registrados por doquier.


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> El tuenti, FB Paco, alguien lo ha mencionado ya?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304182
> ...



No hamija, eso no es paco, es neopaquismo (periodo que va desde los años 2000 al 2010).


----------

